# Training bei Tageslicht in den Habe's!



## Sanz (16. März 2005)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade von meinem ersten Tageslichtinderwocheausritt wieder zu Hause. Alle Trails sind sehr gut befahrbar  . Man hätte heute zur Höchstform auflaufen können, mußte sich schon ganz schön im Zaum halten. Für das kommende Wochenende können wir im Vergleich zu den letzten Monaten mit schnellem Boden rechnen  .

Nun aber zum wesentlichen: Ich werde für nächsten Mittwoch einen Trainingstag im LMB eintragen. Wobei ich aber noch ein paar Tage abwarte, bis die Wettervorhersage zuverlässig keinen Regen vorhersagt. Gegebenenfalls bekommt ein anderer Tag den Zuschlag! Einfach gucken und eintragen!  

So bis dann oder Irgendwann
Andre


----------



## Catsoft (16. März 2005)

Glückwunsch!!! Ich freu mich nach meiner Rückkehr von Malle Mittwochs dabei zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (19. März 2005)

Hallo!

Wie sieht es vorab mit Sonntag aus?
Wollte so ca. gegen 11.00 Uhr eine sportliche Runde in Harburg fahren!

Andre


----------



## Silvi (19. März 2005)

So, bin jetzt unterwegs und kann erst morgen früh wieder ins Forum schauen!  
Ich werde um 11.30 am Parkplatz Ehestorfer Weg nahe der AB Brücke aufschlagen um alle Mitstreiter aufzulesen!  

Bis morgen
Andre


----------



## Sanz (20. März 2005)

So,
Mittwoch Termin ist im LMB eingetragen. Mal das Wetter verfolgen und hoffen!  

Bis dann
Andre


----------



## bofh_marc (21. März 2005)

Habe mich gerade eingetragen. Hoffe mal, dass ich den Termin schaffe. Ansonsten sage ich noch mal bescheid.

Bis Mittwoch
Marc

PS: Vielleicht gibt es ein neues Rad zu bestaunen


----------



## bofh_marc (24. März 2005)

Moin,

wo warst Du gestern? War der Treffpunkt nicht die 'Hasenbucht'??? 

Ich habe mich gestern beeilt wie ein Bloeder, damit ich um 16:30 am Treffpunkt bin und dann steh ich da alleine rum...    

Gruss
Marc


----------



## Sanz (24. März 2005)

Hallo Marc,
das ist schade!  Der Treffpunkt war richtig und ich war da! Leider 8 Minuten zu spät! Der Stau auf der Bremer Straße ließ mich schnell erkennen, daß mein geplanter Termin zu sportlich kalkuliert war  . Nächste Woche sollten wir den Termin ein wenig nach hinten schieben, die Zeitumstellung machts möglich  !

Sorry, Gruß und bis Samstag
Andre


----------



## Catsoft (24. März 2005)

Hallo!
Undich wollt fragen wie es so war... Hier scheint jedenfalls die Sonne mit 22 Grad. Morgen gehts zum ersten Mal in die Berge nach Orient 

Gruss
Robert


----------



## jab (29. März 2005)

Hi Marc, hi Andre,

wie sieht es denn nun aus mit einem "Trainingstermin" für den 30.3.?

Grüße, Jan


----------



## einoesiinhh (29. März 2005)

jab schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Marc, hi Andre,
> 
> wie sieht es denn nun aus mit einem "Trainingstermin" für den 30.3.?
> 
> Grüße, Jan





Ja, das würde mich auch interessieren. Falls nicht vor 17.15 Uhr gestartet wird, wäre ich auch dabei.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (29. März 2005)

Hallo,
spät aber nun doch! Werde den LMB Termin für Mittwoch gleich mal aktivieren.


> Falls nicht vor 17.15 Uhr gestartet wird, wäre ich auch dabei.


Zeit ist OK!  

Gruß und bis dann 
Andre


----------



## Sanz (30. März 2005)

Hi werte Mitstreiter,
ich fand unseren Einstieg in das Mittwochstraining super! Gern wieder!  

Bis dann
Andre


----------



## Beppo (30. März 2005)

Jepp,
...war ´n feines arbeiten  ...

Sodenn, Gruß
Beppo


----------



## Sanz (3. April 2005)

Hallo,

der nächste Mittwoch naht  

Hier anmelden!  

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Catsoft (4. April 2005)

Ich bin dabei   Mal schauen ob ich´s nach 1000 KM Straße noch kann


----------



## Catsoft (6. April 2005)

Hallo!
Hab meine Tasche mit dem Autoschlüssel wieder gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edvars (7. April 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Hab meine Tasche mit dem Autoschlüssel wieder gefunden



Freut mich, ich wolte dich gestern anrufen, hatte aber selber meine Handy in Büro vergessen. Aber gut das du die gefunden haben.

Hatte gestern ein par probleme züruck zu finden, nach einem stürtz fand ich mich plötzlich alleine im Wald, und habe eine stunde gebraucht um rauss zu finden. Ist schon wahnsinn wie viele ecken, man noch nicht kennt von Harburger Berge   

War sonnst eine gute Tour, auf jeden fall habe ich mich nicht gelangeweillt   

Morten.


----------



## einoesiinhh (7. April 2005)

Hi Morten, wir haben nicht gewartet, weil jemand sagte, daß du allein zur Hütte zurück willst. Ich hoffe das war kein Mißverständnis.  
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## JanV (7. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich fürchte ich bin die Schuldige....ich habe ihm falsch verstanden. Er hat gefragt "fahren wir zur Hütte" und ich habe verstanden "ich fahre zur Hütte". Es ist also mein Schuld...   Hab's nicht mit Absicht gemacht aber doch   

Er hat mir gerade in die Kantine schon verprügelt, braucht ihr nicht mehr zu machen. 

@Morten: Tut mir leid...


----------



## edvars (7. April 2005)

einoesiinhh schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Morten, wir haben nicht gewartet, weil jemand sagte, daß du allein zur Hütte zurück willst. Ich hoffe das war kein Mißverständnis.
> Gruß
> Thomas



War eine missverständnis zwichen mich und Jann,  habe ein schöne teil von dem Wald endekt, die leider ziehmlich zerstört ist wegen der Forstarbeit. Boden komplet aufgerissen von Farzeugen, und viele schöne Baume brutal abgesegt   

Übrigens einem kleine rat,  es ist ratsam, seine Titanus impfung zu Updaten, wen man oft in Harburger Berge unterwegs sind, Titanus ist eine infektion die von Pferde zum menchen ubertragen werden, deswegen beim Biken in Harburger berge konte man liecht solche bacterien in die wunde bekommen beim einem stürtz auf die Pferdewege.

Morten.


----------



## Catsoft (7. April 2005)

Die Kommunikation zwischen Holländern und Dänen war gestern wohl plusquamperfekt, wobei wohl der Puls bei Morten ein Rolle spielte   

Als Biker sollte man sowieso auf seinen Schutz achten. Kann jeden von uns mal mehr oder weniger schlimm erwischen. Auch Zeckenabwehr ist nicht schlecht    Mist Pferde


----------



## Sanz (7. April 2005)

Hallo,



> Hab meine Tasche mit dem Autoschlüssel wieder gefunden


Super, Glück haben eben die fleißigen! 



> War sonnst eine gute Tour, auf jeden fall habe ich mich nicht gelangeweillt


Klasse, dann sehen wir uns nächsten Mittwoch ja wieder!



> Die Kommunikation zwischen Holländern und Dänen.........


und Engländern (Paul)..... War wirklich Multi Kulti gestern!



> wobei wohl der Puls bei Morten ein Rolle spielte


Wieso   

Danke nochmal für die nette zügige Begleitung!

Gruß und bis nächsten Mittwoch  
Andre


----------



## einoesiinhh (7. April 2005)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> War wirklich Multi Kulti gestern!


Ja, aber nicht vergessen, daß auch noch ein Österreicher dabei war.
Bis Mittwoch
Thomas


----------



## Sanz (11. April 2005)

Hallo,

habe für diesen Mittwoch wieder ein LMB Termin ausgeschrieben und bitte rege Teilnahme.    Bitte pünktlich, da auf Wunsch der Teffpunkt erst um 18.00 ist!

Gruß und bis Mittwoch
Andre


----------



## Catsoft (11. April 2005)

Ich komm diese Woche nicht. Liegt aber nicht an euch, ich darf zu Fat Bread nach Kiel  

Dafür gibts einen Termin am Freitag von mir, der ist per Definition aber nur einrollen


----------



## Alan (11. April 2005)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte pünktlich, da auf Wunsch der Teffpunkt erst um 18.00 ist!



Hervorragende Uhrzeit!   Bin dabei!

Gruß - und bis Mittwoch

D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhbrigade (12. April 2005)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder mit dabei, obwohl die Uhrzeit doch etwas spät ist für eine grössere Runde. 

Besonders freue ich mich auf das "mittlere Tempo". Das wird mit Sicherheit spaßig!

MfG Christian


----------



## biker_tom (13. April 2005)

Moin,

würde heute gern mit fahrne, aber zwei dinge sprechen dagegen, 1. habe ich mal wieder ein Vorstellungsgespräch.. (kann sich mal einer umhören ob ein der Firma in der er arbeitet eine Stelle in der Buchhaltung oder dem Controlling frei ist??) und zum zweiten bin ich erst drei Touren gefahren und mit Sicherheit knoditionell nicht in der lage euch beim mittleren Tempo zu folgen.... aber ich arbeite dran


----------



## Deleted 27760 (14. April 2005)

Moin Moin,
gibt es eine Sonntag 9°°UHR oder 
Samstag 15°°UHR Truppe in den HABE`s ?
Gruß
Merlin


----------



## Catsoft (14. April 2005)

merlin1 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> gibt es eine Sonntag 9°°UHR oder
> Samstag 15°°UHR Truppe in den HABE`s ?
> Gruß
> Merlin



Manchmal     Warum?


----------



## Deleted 27760 (14. April 2005)

...will`ma` mitfahren


----------



## Sanz (18. April 2005)

Hi,



> ...will`ma` mitfahren




Na dann mal los! 

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Sanz (18. April 2005)

Hallo,

wir wollten am kommenden Samstag ein Langstreckentraining in Harburgs Wäldern machen. Geplant ist eine große Runde mit ca. 95 km und 1200 HM. Kein Weg wird 2 mal gefahren. Mal versuchen ob es klappt?! Das Tempo ist mit ca. 18er Schnitt etwas schneller als Mittel. Gefahren werden 90% Wald- bzw. Schotterwege mit einer Gesamtfahrzeit von ca. 6 Stunden. Es ist eine Pause am Brunsberg nach ca 55 km geplant. Treffpunkt ist aus strategischer Sicht der Parkplatz am Sportcenter Eichenhof. Den Appelbüttler Forst wollte ich nicht auslassen! Bei Interesse bitte kurze Info!  

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Tracer (18. April 2005)

...ich würde gern mit machen! Samstag wäre für mich am bestens. Kann leider aber nur bis 17 Uhr. Wenn es den Anderen nicht stört..soll die Tour so früh wie möglich sein!
Gruss
Willy


----------



## ouchylove (19. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich komme gerne auch mit ...   

Gruss,
Verena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (19. April 2005)

Hi,
Euer Interesse freut mich! 17.00 Uhr minus 6 Stunden Fahrtzeit minus einer Stunde Sicherheit ergibt 10.00 Uhr am Eichenhofparkplatz! Ist das OK?

Gruß
Andre


----------



## ouchylove (19. April 2005)

Yeph ... wenn das Willie reicht ... richte mich da nach euch!

Gruss,
verena


----------



## Kaiowana (19. April 2005)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> wir wollten am kommenden Samstag ein Langstreckentraining in Harburgs Wäldern machen. Geplant ist eine große Runde mit ca. 95 km und 1200 HM. Kein Weg wird 2 mal gefahren. Mal versuchen ob es klappt?! Das Tempo ist mit ca. 18er Schnitt etwas schneller als Mittel. Gefahren werden 90% Wald- bzw. Schotterwege mit einer Gesamtfahrzeit von ca. 6 Stunden. Es ist eine Pause am Brunsberg nach ca 55 km geplant. Treffpunkt ist aus strategischer Sicht der Parkplatz am Sportcenter Eichenhof. Den Appelbüttler Forst wollte ich nicht auslassen! Bei Interesse bitte kurze Info!
> 
> Gruß
> Andre


Geil, geil, geil, endlich jemand der auch so verrückt ist wie ich und mal solche Touren postet (und natürlich fährt).  
Dummerweise bekommen wir am Samstag Besuch und somit kann ich leider an dieser Tour nicht teilnehmen.   

Ich habe den 2.5., 3.5. und den 4.5 frei. An einem dieser Tag plane ich eine 100Km und 2000HM-Tour. Hat da jemand Interesse?


----------



## jab (19. April 2005)

Hi Andre,

ich hätte auch Lust auf die große Runde am Sonnabend. Aber muss es wirklich schon um 10 Uhr sein? Das kollidiert zumindest mit meinem Wochenendeinkauf, reicht nicht auch 11:00 h?

Ansonsten könnte ich als Teilstrecken-Guide meine Höhenmeter-optimierte Lieblingsrunde durch die Haake beisteuern - 400 Hm auf etwa 18 km. 

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Sanz (19. April 2005)

Hallo Jan,
in den 6 Stunden Fahrtzeit sind nur 30 Minuten Pause eingerechnet   Die Stunde Sicherheit wird mit steigendem Teilnehmerfeld immer notwendiger, da Defekte etc. zunehmen   und der Schnitt sinkt   Was ist mit später einkaufen   

Gruß
Andre


----------



## kiddykorn (20. April 2005)

Kaiowana schrieb:
			
		

> Geil, geil, geil, endlich jemand der auch so verrückt ist wie ich und mal solche Touren postet (und natürlich fährt).
> Dummerweise bekommen wir am Samstag Besuch und somit kann ich leider an dieser Tour nicht teilnehmen.
> 
> Ich habe den 2.5., 3.5. und den 4.5 frei. An einem dieser Tag plane ich eine 100Km und 2000HM-Tour. Hat da jemand Interesse?


ich  habe die ganze Woche Urlaub    !!!!
Ich bin dabei!

Dann schlag mal einen Termin vor und dann kann es los gehen!
Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaiowana (20. April 2005)

kiddykorn schrieb:
			
		

> ich  habe die ganze Woche Urlaub    !!!!
> Ich bin dabei!
> 
> Dann schlag mal einen Termin vor und dann kann es los gehen!
> ...


Sehr gut.   So lange das Wetter nicht allzu schlecht ist, ist mir der Tag eigentlich egal.


----------



## bofh_marc (20. April 2005)

Moin,

kann heute doch leider nicht. Aber Samstag bin ich dann dabei.

Viel Spass heute
Marc


----------



## Alan (20. April 2005)

Bin für heute zu 99% raus... Wartet also bitte nicht auf mich. Mein Rücken will noch nicht wieder so richtig und ich brauch ihn am WE belastbar. 

Wünsche viel Spaß!

Gruß

D.


----------



## x-o (20. April 2005)

Ich wäre super gerne mit euch gefahren, aber ich halte es bei diesem genialen Wetter einfach nicht mehr aus und werde sofort losfahren. Ich wünsche euch viel Spass!!! Vielleicht sehen wir uns noch...

Gruss Christian, aka dhbrigade.


----------



## kiddykorn (22. April 2005)

Kaiowana schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr gut.   So lange das Wetter nicht allzu schlecht ist, ist mir der Tag eigentlich egal.


Mir würde der 03.05. am besten passen! Wie sieht es da bei Dir aus?


----------



## x-o (22. April 2005)

Wo ist denn dieser Eichenhofparkplatz?


----------



## ouchylove (22. April 2005)

Ich bin leider draussen ... viel Spass ....

verena


----------



## Sanz (23. April 2005)

Hallo!



> Wo ist denn dieser Eichenhofparkplatz?



Von Harburg aus: Bremer Straße ganz oben, kurz hinter der Aral bzw. Buskehre ebenfalls auf der rechten Seite direkt am Wald! 



> Ich bin leider draussen ... viel Spass ....



Das ist schade!

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Tracer (23. April 2005)

...........irgendwann erwischt es jeder!
Nach dem ich über Jahre deffekt frei jede Tour fahren konnte erwischte es mich heute! Die Sperklinge des Freilauf rastete nicht ein, so das ich bei minimale Belastung in die lehre getreten habe! Die Tour war nach kurze Zeit vorbei!
Danach bin ich schnell zu Christoph gefahren, (immer wenn ich dahin fahre komme ich nie mit lehre Hände raus!?) Die end Diagnose war: Narbenkörper Bruch....misst!
Ich hoffe ihr hatte eine nette Tour, vielleicht lässt sich bald die Tour wieder holen!
Gruss
Willy

Andre: Zum Glück ist der UPS MAn nicht voerbei gekommen, sonst hätte ich mich wirdlich geärgert!


----------



## Sanz (23. April 2005)

Hi,
nachdem Willy gleich zu Anfang die Segel streichen mußte, konnten wir glücklicher Weise unseren Plan ohne Zwischenfälle umsetzen: 94,4 km mit 1050 HM und einem Schnitt von 18,4 km/h. Hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht  
Photos?Guckst Du hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alan (23. April 2005)

Schicke Bilder, scheint ein toller Tag gewesen zu sein. Nur wo habt ihr denn die Räder tragen müssen? 

Schönen Sonntag, 

Gruß

D.


----------



## Sanz (23. April 2005)

> Nur wo habt ihr denn die Räder tragen müssen?



Auf dem X Weg von Süd nach Nord in der Höllenschlucht, so heißt die glaube ich . Ist auf dem Rückweg vom Brunsberg!

Gruß
Andre


----------



## bofh_marc (25. April 2005)

Moin,

war ne Super-Tour. Ich war auch fast puenktlich um 16:05 zu hause und hatte sogar 100 km auf dem Tacho.

Gerne wieder
Marc


----------



## einoesiinhh (25. April 2005)

Ja, war klasse - aber anstrengend. Dank nochmal an André fürs Guiden.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## x-o (26. April 2005)

Nanu, habe gerade gesehen, dass für den Mittwoch noch kein Termin gesetzt wurde. Ich werde morgen mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit meinen Übergangshobel zusammenwerfen und hoffentlich Punkt 18 Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte stehen. Wäre schön wenn wir wieder eine kleine Runde drehen könnten. 

Gruss Christian.


----------



## Catsoft (26. April 2005)

Hallo!
Ich bin immer noch krank und wünsche euch viel Spaß!

Robert


----------



## Sanz (26. April 2005)

> Wäre schön wenn wir wieder eine kleine Runde drehen könnten.



Yo, bin dabei! Bis morgen 18.00 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte!

Andre


----------



## bofh_marc (26. April 2005)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> Yo, bin dabei! Bis morgen 18.00 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte!
> 
> Andre



Ich komme auch... (wenn das Wetter haelt)

Marc


----------



## jab (26. April 2005)

Moin,

ich wollte gerade einen Termin für morgen eintragen - wird dann wohl auch ohne Termin gehen (oder trägt noch einer von euch einen ein?). Ich sehe es wie Marc: wenn das Wetter mitspielen sollte, bin ich dabei.

Grüße, Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (26. April 2005)

Ach ja, gute Besserung Robert!   Was'n los? Wann können wir mit Dir rechnen  

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Catsoft (26. April 2005)

Danke Andre, ich hab nur die Grippe. Hoffe am Freitag wieder eine langsame Runde drehen zu können. Um mich zu zwingen langsam zu fahren werde ich mein Equipe nehmen


----------



## bofh_marc (27. April 2005)

Da ich eben auf dem Weg von der Mensa ins Buero nass geworden bin, bin ich heute Abend raus. Ich probiers dann lieber mit Laufen. 

Viel Spass allen hartgesottenen
Marc


----------



## jab (27. April 2005)

Moin,

ich oute mich hiermit auch als Weichei und bin heute Abend auch nicht dabei!

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Sanz (27. April 2005)

So, ich schließe mich an und lass das Biken heute ins Wasser fallen  

Gruß
Andre


----------



## x-o (27. April 2005)

Puh, und ich dachte ich wäre der einzige der heute keinen Bock hat. Die 45min von der Arbeit nach Hause haben mir schon voll gereicht.

Gruss, Christian.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (28. April 2005)

Hallo!
Den Termin für Morgen hab ich gestichen, hatte sich bisher eh keiner gemeldet. Dann fahr ich lieber daheim, da werde ich hinterher auch nicht kalt.

Nächste Woche bin ich am Dienstag unterwegs. Hoffe auf Teilnehmer  

Gruß
Robert


----------



## kiddykorn (29. April 2005)

Kaiowana schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr gut.   So lange das Wetter nicht allzu schlecht ist, ist mir der Tag eigentlich egal.



Was hälst Du jetzt von Dienstag? Würde mir am besten passen.
Vielleicht gesellt sich CATSOFT ja auch noch dazu?!?


----------



## Kaiowana (29. April 2005)

kiddykorn schrieb:
			
		

> Was hälst Du jetzt von Dienstag? Würde mir am besten passen.
> Vielleicht gesellt sich CATSOFT ja auch noch dazu?!?


Moin moin,  
Dienstag klingt gut.   Das sollten wir mal festhalten.
Start um 09:00 Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte?  
Fahre jetzt in's Wochenende und bin erst am Sonntag Abend wieder online....


----------



## bofh_marc (29. April 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Nächste Woche bin ich am Dienstag unterwegs. Hoffe auf Teilnehmer
> 
> Gruß
> Robert



Waere Dienstag dabei, wenn es ne gemuetliche Runde wird. Will mich nicht so auspowern...

Schoenes WE
Maak


----------



## Catsoft (29. April 2005)

Und ich meine Gesundheit 2 Tage vor dem Urlaub aufs Spiel setzen   
Retro Day ?


----------



## bofh_marc (29. April 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Retro Day ?



Retro waere geil   Da bin ich natuerlich mit dabei.


----------



## Catsoft (29. April 2005)

Super, dann komm ich mit meinem Equipe!


----------



## Sanz (30. April 2005)

Hallo,
wie sieht es vorab mit einer Trainingseinheit am Sonntag aus? Könnte mir einen Start gegen 11.00 Uhr von der Kärntner Hütte vorstellen. Streckenwahl je nach Lust und Laune. Dauer ca. 4 h im zügigen Tempo! Interesse?

Gruß
Andre


----------



## x-o (30. April 2005)

Ja, hier ich, ich!!! Treffpunkt 11Uhr Kärtner Hütte klingt gut. Mein "Rotwild Replacement Bike" ist ja auch endlich fertig.

Gruss, Christian.


----------



## Sanz (30. April 2005)

Hi, OK! Silvia und ich kommen dann um 11.00 Uhr an die Hütte!

Bis dann 
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marec (1. Mai 2005)

War das nicht ne schöne Tour... Dank an Christian...
Und Hochachtung an Silvi... seitdem wir das letzte mal zusammen gefahren sind, hast Du ja echt einen Quantensprung an Kondition und Schnelligkeit hingelegt... krassen Respekt...
Obwohl ich heute oft der letzte war, am schluß leicht quengelig wurde und ich wohl doch die zwei Parts hätte mitfahren können an denen ich mich absetzte, bin ich doch ein klitzeklitze...klitzekleinesbischen stolz auf mich...  diese Tour geschafft zu haben.
Und nochmals Danke das Ihr *so oft* auf mich gewartet habt...
Gruß Marec


----------



## Silvi (2. Mai 2005)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen.
 
Silvi


----------



## x-o (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!!!

Mir hat die Tour auch sehr gefallen. Dieses ganze Grün an den Bäumen war man ja schon gar nicht mehr gewohnt.

Ich möchte noch einmal auf Andres Idee Bezug nehmen, etwas Aufklärungsarbeit zu leisten um vorsätzlichen Trailblockagen vorzubeugen bzw. den Kontakt zu den entsprechenden Personen herzustellen, z.B. in Form von Aushängen. 

Ich habe mir gedacht, dass man vielleicht die rechtliche Seite darstellen sollte (z.B. dass nach §33 Abs 2  des HmbNatSchG das Befahren des Waldes mit dem Fahrrad dem Betreten gleich zu setzen ist, allerdings eine Trailblockage im einfachsten Fall versuchte Körperverletzung und somit eine Straftat darstellt), da ich persönlich glaube, dass die Person(en) sich über den rechtlichen Rahmen nicht im klaren sind. Parallel möchte ich aber noch an den gesunden Menschenverstand appellieren, da wir als Erholungssuchende bzw. "Nutzer des Waldes" alle ähnliche Ziele verfolgen, nur halt mit unterschiedlichen Mitteln. So sollte ein friedliches Miteinander eigentlich möglich sein.

Ich habe diesen Post mit Absicht nicht unter "Gegner unseres Sports" gepostet, da sich die Gemüter schon wieder sehr erhitzt hatten.


----------



## bofh_marc (3. Mai 2005)

Moin

Eigentlich sollte ich heute fuer Robert die 17:30 Tour uebernehmen. Seine Erkaeltung ist immer noch nicht besser. 

Jetzt hat es hier in Harburg aber gerade angefangen zu regnen, so dass ich keine Lust habe. Sorry  

Gruss
Marc


----------



## einoesiinhh (3. Mai 2005)

Alles klar, dann fahre ich auch nicht. Kenn mich in den HaBes ja noch nicht so gut aus. Viel Glück für den Marathon, Sonntag ist es doch soweit, oder?!?
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jab (3. Mai 2005)

Moin,

ich wollte mich auch gerade abmelden!

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Marec (3. Mai 2005)

Moin,

die Idee von Christian und Andre ist produktiv... ist nur die Frage wie wir aufklären wollen.
Mit Aushängen im Wald werden wir bestimmt wegen (Umweltverschmutzung)  nicht so viele Sympathiepunkte sammeln.... Vieleicht wäre ein örtliches Käseblatt für so eine Story zu haben? Dann können wir uns vieleicht auf den DIMB und IBC berufen, mit den eigentlichen Rules und Interessen. Die Harburger RG hätte vieleicht auch Interesse an dem Thema. Ich könnte da vieleicht mal nachfragen. Dann gäbe es eine Basis mit Lobby. Obwohl manche Threads hier nicht wirklich vorzeigbar sind, mit den doch teilweise recht militanten Meinungen... ich meine nur, falls hier mal rumgestöbert wird...

Gibt es morgen eine Trainingseinheit? Oder Donnerstag? Donnerstag wäre toll.
Gruß


----------



## x-o (4. Mai 2005)

Moin!

Nachdem der Termin vom Dienstag ja buchstäblich ins Wasser gefallen ist, habe ich den Termin für heute eingestellt. Ich hoffe dass das Wetter hält.

Gruss Christian.


----------



## Marec (4. Mai 2005)

Morgen werde ich fahren. Werde 12h an der KH rumlungern. 
Also vieleicht bis morgen...
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jab (10. Mai 2005)

Moin allerseits,

da keiner der üblichen Verdächtigen einen Trainingstermin für diese Woche eingetragen hat (alle im Urlaub?), habe ich mal einen eingetragen. Mittwoch 18:00 h an der Kärntner Hütte, über die genaue Uhrzeit können wir noch reden.

Grüße, Jan


----------



## bofh_marc (10. Mai 2005)

Bin diese Woche raus 

Leide noch unter Muskelkater der Kategorie III in den Oberschenkeln   Kann mich also kaum bewegen. Treppensteigen geht gar nicht!
Aber es hat sich gelohnt: Bin am Sonntag Marathon in 3:27 gelaufen   Endlich mal die doofen 4 Stunden geknackt. 

Viel Spass allen Wetterfesten...

Marc


----------



## Sanz (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ja, wir haben Urlaub. Morgen steht bei uns aber eine Ausdauereinheit an. In der darauf folgenden Woche bin ich wieder dabei  !

@Marc: Glückwunsch ! Ich hoffe jedoch, daß wir dich nicht an die Läuferfraktion verlieren  

@all: Karsten (Beppo) hat es ja schon an anderer Stelle erwähnt! Der TrengaDE Marathon ist nicht mehr weit weg und so wollte ich auch hier die Werbetrommel rühren. Es war von uns geplant am Samstag schon dort zu sein, am Sonntag den Marathon mitfahren und eventuell erst am Montag zurück! Wie sieht's bei euch aus? Wer hat Lust?

Gruß
Andre


----------



## bofh_marc (10. Mai 2005)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht's bei euch aus? Wer hat Lust?



Lust haette ich wohl. "Leider" bin ich an dem WE schon in Berlin. Ansonsten waere ich wohl dabei. Endlich mal einen Marathon auf dem Bike ausprobieren...

Marc


----------



## Marec (10. Mai 2005)

Glückwunsch Marc...



			
				Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> @all: Karsten (Beppo) hat es ja schon an anderer Stelle erwähnt! Der TrengaDE Marathon ist nicht mehr weit weg und so wollte ich auch hier die Werbetrommel rühren. Es war von uns geplant am Samstag schon dort zu sein, am Sonntag den Marathon mitfahren und eventuell erst am Montag zurück! Wie sieht's bei euch aus? Wer hat Lust?


 
Ist dass der Marathon im Harz am 22.? Oder noch ein Anderer?
Gruß


----------



## Sanz (10. Mai 2005)

> Ist dass der Marathon im Harz am 22.? Oder noch ein Anderer?



Hi! Nein, der TrengaDE Marathon ist eine Woche später (29.05.05 in Clausthal).

Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jab (11. Mai 2005)

bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> Bin diese Woche raus
> 
> Leide noch unter Muskelkater der Kategorie III in den Oberschenkeln   Kann mich also kaum bewegen. Treppensteigen geht gar nicht!
> Aber es hat sich gelohnt: Bin am Sonntag Marathon in 3:27 gelaufen   Endlich mal die doofen 4 Stunden geknackt.



Hi Marc,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der guten Zeit! Unter dreieinhalb Stunden fühlt es sich ja auch wirklich nach "Marathon laufen" statt nach "irgendwie ins Ziel schleppen" an, oder? 

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Catsoft (12. Mai 2005)

Beste Grüße aus Torbole!!! Hoffe ihr hattet genau so viel Spaß wie ich vom Refugio Penicci auf dem 402er ;-) 

Gruß
Robert


----------



## bofh_marc (13. Mai 2005)

Wie sieht es morgen (14.05.05) mit einer kleinen Runde aus? Vielleicht 3h, nicht zu schnell. Hat jemand Interesse? Bin heute leider nur noch bis 16:00 Uhr online.

Marc

[email protected]: Die letzten Kilometer habe ich mich zwar auch nur noch geschleppt, aber es war mit viel Phantasie noch eine Laufbewegung zu erkennen...


----------



## Sanz (13. Mai 2005)

> Beste Grüße aus Torbole!!! Hoffe ihr hattet genau so viel Spaß wie ich vom Refugio Penicci auf dem 402er ;-)



Hi! Na klar, wir sind heute mal wieder auf den bekannten Harburger X Trail's unterwegs  Aber ein bischen neidisch bin ich trotzdem  

Viel Spaß noch!



> Wie sieht es morgen (14.05.05) mit einer kleinen Runde aus?



Das hört sich gut an! Wir sind dabei! Wann und wo gehts los?

Gruß
Andre


----------



## djinges (13. Mai 2005)

Hätte Samstag Lust auf eine lockere Runde mit möglichst flüssigem Vorankommen - sprich mittlschnell mit nicht allzu vielen Pausen.


----------



## bofh_marc (13. Mai 2005)

Wie waere es mit 11:00 Uhr Kaerntner Huette? Oder ist das zu frueh?


----------



## ouchylove (13. Mai 2005)

Ola,

Anja und ich sind auch wieder da  und haben brav mehr als 1000 km gesammelt und über 10.000 HM geklettert ... es war toll ... auch MTB technisch ist Katalonien zu empfehlen ...

Leider muss ich dieses WE zu meiner Familie nach NRW, also kann ich euch nicht begleiten.

@*Silvi: Nehmen wir unseren Mittwoch wieder in das Programm?

Grüße an alle,
Verena


----------



## Sanz (13. Mai 2005)

> Wie waere es mit 11:00 Uhr Kaerntner Huette? Oder ist das zu frueh?



11.00 Uhr ist OK! Also Termin und Treffpunkt steht.

Bis dann

Andre


----------



## bofh_marc (13. Mai 2005)

Termin ist auch im LMB. 

Bis morgen
Marc


----------



## Marec (13. Mai 2005)

Hi,
na toll... und ich werde morgen dann meine Höhenmeter auf den Rolltreppen im Marktkaufcenter leisten und gefährliche Trails im Phönixcenter bewältigen müssen... habt mitleid und drückt mir beide Daumen dass ich das auch schaffe...
Was ist mit Montag? Da kann ich dann wieder durch´n Wald...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh_marc (17. Mai 2005)

Wie sieht es mit der ueblichen Trainingsrunde morgen aus? Wenn das Wetter mitspielt haette ich wohl Lust.

Marc


----------



## Catsoft (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo!
Hab einer Termin für Mittwoch reingestellt. Mal sehen was die Beine so nach 11 Tagen Lago und dem Rampi am Sonntag noch so hergeben   

Robert

P.S.: Der Rampi ist übrigens wirklich klasse    Der Downhill, vom feinsten!!


----------



## Catsoft (18. Mai 2005)

Abend!
Hier mal mein profil von Heute. War ganz locker mit einem 139 Puls. Am Sonntag waren es 2:45 mit einem Schnitt von 161


----------



## bofh_marc (19. Mai 2005)

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber "locker" fand ich das gestern mal nicht. Eher so in Richtung rennmaessig, obwohl der Schnitt ja gar nicht so hoch war... Hatte ich wohl nen schlechten Tag erwischt   

Marc


----------



## Catsoft (19. Mai 2005)

Moin Marc!
Glaube eher nicht, dass du einen schlechten Tag hattest. Hab teilweise ganz schöne Intervalle gebolzt, das sieht man auch in der Auswertung. Am Ende hab ich etwas rausgenommen, da einige doch ganz schön platt (nicht wie der karl  ) waren. leider ist es mit trotzdem nicht gelungen alle ins Ziel zu bringen. Sorry  
Für mich war das mit den Intervallen ok, gleichmäßige Belastung mit 160er Puls hab ich genug gehabt in den letzten Wochen..... Jetzt muß mal ein wenig Belastung dazu kommen, 1x die Woche muß das sein, Rennrad kann ich am Freitag wieder fahren 

Robert

P.S.: Wie hoch (niedrig) liegt die Hütte? Damit ich die Auswertung mal anpassen kann. Derzeit ist der Nullpunkt der Garda


----------



## x-o (19. Mai 2005)

Moin!

Ich fand es gestern etwas seltsam. Das schnelle Tempo zu Beginn war der typische Anfängerfehler. Da ist es eigentlich kein Wunder, dass die meisten gegen Ende nicht mehr konnten, deshalb ist der Schnitt auch gar nicht so hoch ausgefallen. Man hätte bei dem super Wetter sonst bestimmt noch locker ne Stunde dranhängen können.

Gruss Christian.

PS: Desweiteren hatte ich gestern weniger den Eindruck, dass es sich um eine gemeinsame Tour handelte, als mehr um eine Art Profilierungsversuch, den die letzten Einträge des Threads leider unterstreichen.


----------



## Catsoft (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo Christian!
Die Runde war von mir nur für 2 Std. ausgeschrieben.....


Robert


----------



## Marec (19. Mai 2005)

Hi,

wollte nur sagen das ich schon angekommen bin... nur mit einem etwas anderen Weg und mit Verspätung... bin hinter dem Tempelberg scharf rechts abgebogen, richtung "Orgasmusdownhill"... 
Ich fand es für wochentags auch etwas zu lang. Ich war wieder 4h unterwegs.
Ich wollte mich noch bei Marc und André fürs warten bedanken. 

Zum Gruße


----------



## Silvi (19. Mai 2005)

Hi,


> Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber "locker" fand ich das gestern mal nicht. Eher so in Richtung rennmaessig, obwohl der Schnitt ja gar nicht so hoch war... Hatte ich wohl nen schlechten Tag erwischt



Voll meine Zustimmung! Nicht das wir am Mittwoch locker fahren wollen, aber gerade am Anfang sollten wir uns nicht gegenseitig so puschen und kaputtfahren. Für mich habe ich festgestellt: Vernünftig einrollen, dann langsam Fahrt aufnehmen ergibt einen höheren Schnitt und die körperliche Verfassung bleibt konstant gut. 



> Das schnelle Tempo zu Beginn war der typische Anfängerfehler



Sollten wir nächsten Mittwoch besser machen! Eben nicht puschen!  

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jab (20. Mai 2005)

Moin,

mir wäre es vor allem lieber, wenn etwas mehr Höhenmeter zusammenkämen. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass gerade in ziemlich flachem Gelände besonders Tempo gebolzt wurde. So eine Fahrweise kommt mir nicht sehr entgegen, und wenn ich es mal mache, dann eher mit dem Rennrad auf der Straße.

Gestern war wahrscheinlich auch nicht unbedingt mein bester Tag, aber ich habe mich noch nie nach einem Mittwochstermin so ausgelaugt gefühlt.

Grüße, Jan


----------



## JanV (25. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Wird heute Abend noch gefahren?

Sieht so aus dass ich endlich mal wieder Zeit habe...wenn's Tempo nicht superschnell sein muss wollte ich mal mitfahren.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## bofh_marc (25. Mai 2005)

JanV schrieb:
			
		

> Wird heute Abend noch gefahren?



Moin,

ich habe heute leider keine Zeit und, soweit ich weiss  , Andre und Robert auch nicht. Aber vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein Guide.

Gruss
Marc


----------



## JanV (25. Mai 2005)

Ok, alles klar!

Ich werde trotzdem ca. 17:50 an die Hütte vorbei fahren, aber wenn da keine ist werde ich auch nicht warten. Ich kenne mich mittlerweile ein bisschen aus   dank gute Guides   

Gruß und bis später,

Jan


----------



## Marec (28. Mai 2005)

Moin moin,

ich werde morgen ca. 12:00h an der KH rumlungern. Habe die übliche Sonntagstour vor. Wer also Lust hat...

Gruß Marec


----------



## Sofax (30. Mai 2005)

als zukünftiger HH-Bewohner (ab 1.7.) bin ich natürlich schonmal fleißiger Mitleser des Threads und hoffentlich dann ab Sommer auch fleißiger Mitfahrer ...   
Aktuell bin ich in der Stuttgarter Gegend ja besonders singletrail- und berge-verwöhnt - aber offenbar macht biken auch im Flachland Spaß???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikegeissel (30. Mai 2005)

Ich bin seit letzter Woche wieder mal für 2 Monate in HH.
Vom letzten Jahr weiss ich noch, dass es im Prinzip hier eine 2 Klassengesellschaft gibt 
Zum einen die Racer, die so schnell bergauf fahren wie ich bergab   
Zum Anderen relativ normal fahrende Biker, die einem ermöglichen, ohne schlechtes Gewissen dran zu bleiben.

Ich würde ganz gerne morgen abend einen Versuch starten, mir nochmal die Harburger Berge (in möglichst angenehmen Tempo) zeigen zu lassen... Ich bin zwar letztes Jahr ein paar mal dort unterwegs gewesen, habe aber so gut wie keine Wegekenntnis zurückbehalten.

Irgendjemand, der wetterfest genug ist, ab ca. 18:30 Uhr bei der Kärntner Hütte zu starten? Dauer sollte so 2-3 h sein - ich denke, dass ein Schnitt von 13-15 km/h in etwa meinem Leistungstand und meinem "Leihbike" gerecht werden dürften 
Abends soll es ja trocken bleiben, behauptet wetter.com


----------



## Alan (1. Juni 2005)

Momentan sieht es bei mir für heute ganz gut aus. 17.45 ist leider fürchterlich knapp, bis 18 Uhr sollte ich aber an der KH sein können. Ist sonst noch wer da? 

Gruß

D.


----------



## x-o (1. Juni 2005)

Hi Det,

Verena und Anja wollten eine kleine Tour machen. Ich hätte auch Lust eine mittlere bis schnelle Alternativrunde anzubieten. Vielleicht jemand Lust? 18.00 Kärntner Hütte.

Gruss, Christian.


----------



## Alan (1. Juni 2005)

Verenas Runde soll ja rennfahrerfrei sein. Wir können dementsprechend gerne gegen 18 Uhr an der KH los. Werde versuchen, möglichst pünktlich zu sein.

Bis später

D.

edit: Eintrag im LMB ist erfolgt


----------



## ouchylove (1. Juni 2005)

Alan schrieb:
			
		

> Verenas Runde soll ja rennfahrerfrei sein. Wir können dementsprechend gerne gegen 18 Uhr an der KH los. Werde versuchen, möglichst pünktlich zu sein.
> 
> Bis später
> 
> ...



... stimmt! Es kommen auch nur die Mädels mit (Steffi, Anja und ich!). Alle Jungs bitte auf die andere Seite zu Christian ... das ist wie damals beim Völkerball!

Man sieht sich ja trotzdem,
verena


----------



## Marec (5. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich wollte (morgen) äähm heute, also am 5.6  eine kleine Tour durch die Berge machen. Wer Lust hat mit zu kommen... bin ca. 11:45 an der KH. Dauer ca. 3- 4h. Vieleicht bis dann. 
Gruß Marec


----------



## bofh_marc (8. Juni 2005)

Wie sieht es heute mit der ueblichen Trainingsrunde aus? Wetter scheint ja gut zu sein...

Ich setz mal 18:30 ins LMB.

Gruss
Marc


----------



## jab (8. Juni 2005)

Hi Marc,

ich habe mir, nachdem ich einige Male härteres Radtraining nicht gut vertragen habe, erstmal stures Grundlagentraining verordnet. Ich bin wahrscheinlich erst übernächste Woche wieder dabei.

Grüße, Jan


----------



## bofh_marc (8. Juni 2005)

Bestes Wetter und niemand im Wald...

Da sich noch niemand angemeldet hat, trage ich den Termin mal wieder aus und mach ein bisschen GA auf Asphalt.

Marc


----------



## einoesiinhh (8. Juni 2005)

bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> Bestes Wetter und niemand im Wald...
> 
> Da sich noch niemand angemeldet hat, trage ich den Termin mal wieder aus und mach ein bisschen GA auf Asphalt.
> 
> Marc



Hi Marc,

ich bin nächste Woche wieder mit von der Partie - und ich glaube Robert auch. Wir fahren diesmal ausnahmsweise Donnerstag, weil ich heute nicht kann. Aber die Tendenz ist eindeutig: Die Beteiligung nimmt ab. Hoffentlich stirbt die Mittwochs-Gruppe nicht, wäre echt schade....

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (9. Juni 2005)

Moin!
Vor ein paar Wochen waren es eher zu viele... Dann hat die Gruppe auch zu unterschiedliche Trainingsstände und Vorstellungen über die Tour.   

Bin die letzten Wochen immer am Mittwoch meine Tour gefahren und hab die Leute entsprechend eingeladen. War nur Pech, dass niemand Zeit hatte.   

Diese Woche hatte ich erst den termin für Mittwoch reingesetzt und es hat sich niemand eingetragen. Hab den Termin dann auf Nachfrage verschoben. Die nächsten Wochen wird alles besser   Morten wird ja wohl auch bald wieder im Land sein... Morten?!?!?!?!


----------



## johanrs (9. Juni 2005)

einoesiinhh schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Tendenz ist eindeutig: Die Beteiligung nimmt ab. Hoffentlich stirbt die Mittwochs-Gruppe nicht, wäre echt schade....
> Gruß Thomas



Hi,

ich glaube dem Trend werde ich mal entgegenwirken und Mittwochs oder Donnerstags wieder mitfahren.
Diese Woche klappt nicht, aber nächste ist schonmal vorgemerkt.

Gruss Jörg


----------



## einoesiinhh (9. Juni 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Die nächsten Wochen wird alles besser   Morten wird ja wohl auch bald wieder im Land sein... Morten?!?!?!?!





			
				johanrs schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich glaube dem Trend werde ich mal entgegenwirken und Mittwochs oder Donnerstags wieder mitfahren.
> Diese Woche klappt nicht, aber nächste ist schonmal vorgemerkt.
> ...



Das hört sich doch schon ganz gut an. Manchmal hilfts also doch, mal auf die Tränendrüse zu drücken...


----------



## bofh_marc (9. Juni 2005)

Bin heute Abend auch dabei. 

Bis nachher
Marc


----------



## Catsoft (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo!
Wir hatten in der Vergangenheit auch immer einige Teilnehmer, die sich nie angemeldet haben. Daher hier noch mal der Aufruf an alle "Schwarzfahrer": Tragt euch bitte in Zukunft ein, der Termin fällst sonst aus, wenn keiner sich anmeldet. Oder er wird in Rücksprache mit den angemeldeten verschoben   

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Sanz (9. Juni 2005)

> Hoffentlich stirbt die Mittwochs-Gruppe nicht, wäre echt schade....



Nein, nein, das denk ich nicht! Wie Robert schon sagt, der Trainingszustand und gerade die Ziele sind in der Saison unterschiedlich, so daß auch unterschiedliches Training erforderlich ist. Ich bin nach der TAC auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. Allein das hier so viel geschrieben wird, zeigt schon einiges!  

Gruß und bis dann
Andre


----------



## Catsoft (10. Juni 2005)

@all: Termin ist im LMB

@andre: Hoffe du hast die richtigen Sachen trainiert(z.B. Geduld   )


----------



## Catsoft (23. Juni 2005)

Moinsen!
Dank an alle Mitfahrer, war mal wieder eine entspannte Runde  
Hoffe das Tempo war ausgeglichen, der Kurs nicht zu flach usw.  

@silberkurbel: Nächste Woche steu ich dann noch ein paar weitere Trails ein, da kommst du besser mit Helm


----------



## Catsoft (30. Juni 2005)

Moin!
War mal wieder ein netter Ausflug   

@Kiddykorn: Du bis schon ganz nah dran! Ein paar Einheiten und du hast das Tempo drauf   

@all: Wo wir das Thema gestern hatten. wollen wir mal so was  machen?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberkurbel (30. Juni 2005)

Tach,

`so was` -> aber auf jeden Fall!!!
Bin jedoch zu diesem Zeitpunkt, 31.Jul, urlaubstechnisch ganz weit weg von hier. Aber bei der naechsten sich bietenden Gelegenheit waer ich gern dabei.

Gruss SK


----------



## kiddykorn (30. Juni 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> @Kiddykorn: Du bis schon ganz nah dran! Ein paar Einheiten und du hast das Tempo drauf
> Gruß
> Robert



Ich gelobe Besserung und Fleiß!  

Mal sehen irgenwann schlage ich sicher nochmal bei euch auf.

So jetzt werd eich mal zur nächsten EInheit starten.
Gruß
KIDDYKORN


----------



## Catsoft (30. Juni 2005)

kiddykorn schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gelobe Besserung und Fleiß!
> 
> Mal sehen irgenwann schlage ich sicher nochmal bei euch auf.
> 
> ...



Wir haben so langsam auch alle den Höhepunkt unserer Leistungsfähigkeit erreicht   Im Herbst bauen wir wohl alle ein wenig ab   Wir sind die letzten Winter durchgefahren, d.h. es war am Mittwoch N.Ride    angesagt. Das gibt ne gute Grundlage fürs Frühjahr. Wenn du Fragen zur Beleuchtung hast...


----------



## kiddykorn (1. Juli 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind die letzten Winter durchgefahren, d.h. es war am Mittwoch N.Ride    angesagt. Das gibt ne gute Grundlage fürs Frühjahr. Wenn du Fragen zur Beleuchtung hast...



Dazu werde ich mich sicher bei Dir melden, Danke   .


----------



## bofh_marc (6. Juli 2005)

Moin

hab mir am WE ne Erkaeltung eingefangen und werde die erstmal auskurieren. 

Viel Spass heute
Marc


----------



## Catsoft (12. Juli 2005)

Moin Moin!
Ich falle wg. meines Knies für diese Woche aus   

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## einoesiinhh (12. Juli 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin!
> Ich falle wg. meines Knies für diese Woche aus
> 
> Robert




Was ist denn mit dem Knie?  Und überhaupt: Wie war es denn beim Dolomiti Superbike?  

Thomas


----------



## bofh_marc (12. Juli 2005)

Gute Besserung auch von mir... 
Hat es Dich zerlegt oder einfach nur die Anstrengung?

Ich bin diese Woche auch raus. Passt zeitlich nicht so richtig...
Marc


----------



## Catsoft (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo!
Mit meinem Knie hatte ich ja schon die letzten Wochen Probleme. Habe unter Belastung einen stechenden Schmerz. Hab ich seid der RTF vor drei Wochen, denke durch eine  Fehlhaltung. Meine Pedale war kaputt.   Hatte ja letzten Mittwoch gegen Ende des Trainings wieder Schmerzen. Habe jetzt am WE auch wieder Problem gehabt. Konnte am Ende keinen Druck machen. Jetzt will ich zum SBM kein Risiko eingehen.

Der Dolomiti  war nett. Die Veranstaltung ist perfekt organisiert und jeden Cent wert. Das Wetter war leider nicht gut. Es hat teilweise stark geregnet, aber es gab wenigstens keinen Schnee. Obwohl die Strecke schneller sein sollte, waren die Zeiten bei den Herren auf der Langstrecke schlechter. Die kleinen Änderungen und das Wetter haben wohl was dazu beigetragen. Bei mir ist es ganz gut gelaufen, bin auf 445 von 930 im Ziel angekommen. Nicht so schlecht für einen alten Sack aus den Bergen der Geest.   (Mir gibt ja der 18. Platz von Captain Ned im WC  Hoffnung auf noch viele Jahre)
*Ich * jedenfalls freue mich aufs nächste Jahr!

Robert


----------



## einoesiinhh (18. Juli 2005)

Moin Robert, habe mich für Mittwoch angemeldet - diesmal aber nur unter Vorbehalt. Wegen Urlaubszeit weiß ich nicht, ob ich rechtzeitig aus dem Büro komme. 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Catsoft (18. Juli 2005)

Alles klar!


----------



## Catsoft (20. Juli 2005)

Hallo!
Mußte den Termin für heute leider streichen! Hoffentlich gehts nächste Woche wieder....

Robert


----------



## jab (20. Juli 2005)

...dann trage ich ihn eben wieder ein! Thomas, bist du weiterhin dabei?

Grüße, Jan


----------



## einoesiinhh (20. Juli 2005)

jab schrieb:
			
		

> ...dann trage ich ihn eben wieder ein! Thomas, bist du weiterhin dabei?
> 
> Grüße, Jan




Hallo Jan, wird leider nix.   Wollte mich gerade austragen, da habe ich gesehen, daß Robert den Termin gestrichen hat. Bin erst Ende August wieder dabei. Wir ziehen um, deshalb gibt es in den nächsten Wochen jede Menge zu tun.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## bofh_marc (20. Juli 2005)

Kann heute auch nicht und bin danach die zwei Wochen im Urlaub. Man, war ich schon lange nicht mehr im Wald   

Aber Mitte August geht es weiter...
Marc


----------



## Beppo (23. Juli 2005)

Moin Moin,
kommt jemand am Sonntag 24.07. ab Kärntner Hütte um 12.00 UHr mit?

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (1. August 2005)

Hallo,

wollte mich mal wieder als einigermaßen fit zurückmelden! Wie sieht es mit einer Wiedereingliederungsmaßnahme für Invaliden am Mittwoch aus?

Gruß
Ande


----------



## Marec (1. August 2005)

Hi,

Mittwoch habe ich Spätdienst, doch am Sonntag möchte ich endlich mal wieder durch die Wälder cruisen.
Gruß


----------



## Catsoft (1. August 2005)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wollte mich mal wieder als einigermaßen fit zurückmelden! Wie sieht es mit einer Wiedereingliederungsmaßnahme für Invaliden am Mittwoch aus?
> 
> ...



17.45 für 2 Stunden?


----------



## ouchylove (1. August 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> 17.45 für 2 Stunden?




Da mein Rennrad sich von einem Sturz bei den Cyclassics erholen muß und sich gerade in Kur beim FOC befindet, werde ich euch begleiten ... 

Gruss,
verena


----------



## horst_sonne (1. August 2005)

Schönen guten Abend.

Mittwoch 17:45 wäre ich gerne dabei. 
Ich nehme sogar das Recht heraus, einen Treffpunkt vorzuschlagen:
Mir persönlich wäre nämlich der Hasenparkplatz (Parkplatz hinter der Autobahnbrücke des Ehestorfer Wegs) am liebsten. Dann könnte ich direkt von der Arbeit rübergondeln. 
Aber auch den Weg zur Kärntner Hütte würde ich finden. Warte daher auf weitere Meinungen und bereite mich seelisch und moralisch aufs Radeln am Mittwoch (von wo aus auch immer) vor.

MfG Hannes


----------



## Catsoft (2. August 2005)

Termin ist eingetragen. Ich hab die KH genommen, damit auch alle das finden (Hi John  )


----------



## Sanz (2. August 2005)

Hallo,



> 17.45 für 2 Stunden?



Ok! 

Andre


----------



## John Rico (2. August 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Termin ist eingetragen. Ich hab die KH genommen, damit auch alle das finden (Hi John  )



War ich etwa gemeint     

Wenn ich die anderen dazu kriege, etwas eher zu starten, bin ich dabei.

Falls ich nicht gemeint war, dumm gelaufen...   

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Catsoft (3. August 2005)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> War ich etwa gemeint
> 
> Wenn ich die anderen dazu kriege, etwas eher zu starten, bin ich dabei.
> 
> ...




Du warst nicht gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marec (5. August 2005)

Moin,

ich wollte Sonntag eine lockere Runde durch die HaBe´s starten.  Möchte endlich mal wieder von der Strasse weg. Ich weiß nicht wie ich konditionell drauf bin, deshalb locker. Ich bin ca. 11:00 an der KH, Dauer 3-4h.

Gruß Marec


----------



## Kistenmann (5. August 2005)

Überroller schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich wollte Sonntag eine lockere Runde durch die HaBe´s starten.  Möchte endlich mal wieder von der Strasse weg. Ich weiß nicht wie ich konditionell drauf bin, deshalb locker. Ich bin ca. 11:00 an der KH, Dauer 3-4h.
> 
> Gruß Marec


3-4 Stunden sind schon locker   ????
Muß mal schauen. Evtl komme ich dazu....


----------



## Marec (7. August 2005)

Hi Kistenmann,

werde mich der anderen Gruppe, die um 11:00h kommt anschließen. Das Gleiche kannst Du ja auch machen.

Gruß


----------



## Kistenmann (7. August 2005)

Überroller schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Kistenmann,
> 
> werde mich der anderen Gruppe, die um 11:00h kommt anschließen. Das Gleiche kannst Du ja auch machen.
> 
> Gruß


Habe mich doch eher für den Dienstag entschieden, weil mein Sohni sonst auch ganz allein zu Hause ist....


----------



## Catsoft (10. August 2005)

Hallo!
Ich hab mich für heute *gegen * die HaBe´s entschieden. Die Wettervorhersage ist zu schlecht und ich bin eh von letzter Woche angeschlagen   

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Sanz (15. August 2005)

Und wie sieht es diese Woche aus? Wer hat Lust? Üblicher Mittwoch? Übliche 17.45 Uhr? Wetter soll ja gut werden! Werde mal ein Eintrag im LMB machen! 

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh_marc (15. August 2005)

Bin leider raus. Haben Mittwoch ne Doktorfeier im Arbeitsbereich. Da muss ich wohl mitfeiern   

Viel Spass
Marc


----------



## Catsoft (18. August 2005)

Moin!
War mal wieder eine schöne Runde    Danke Andre  

Wir sollten nächste Woche den Termin auf 17:30 legen. Es wird sonst gegen Ende knapp mit dem Sonnenlicht....

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Sanz (18. August 2005)

Ja, hat mir auch sehr gefallen!

Danke für die nette Begleitung!  

Andre


----------



## bofh_marc (23. August 2005)

Ich kann morgen schon wieder nicht.   Bin beim Kollegen zum Essen eingeladen. 

Ich weiss schon gar nicht mehr, wann ich das letzte mal aufm Radl sass   

Viel Spass
Marc


----------



## Catsoft (24. August 2005)

Tschuldigung, hoffe ihr seid einfach losgefahren. Ich hab im Stau gestanden und das Handy hing Zuhause am Ladegerät. Na ja, gibt solche Tage


----------



## Interseb (25. August 2005)

Moin moin..

Wollt mich ma erkundigen, wie schnell ihr eure Touren so angeht, um evtl. auch ma mitzufahren. Hab zwar nicht das tollste Bike, aber es fährt noch.

Also was macht ihr für Touren? Ich hab was von 3-4 Stunden Touren gelesen. Hoffe das ist nicht die reine Fahrzeit ;-) Wie viele Pausen werden denn gemacht?

Bin heut mal wieder ein bisschen unterwegs gewesen und hatte am ende 34 km auf der Uhr.  1:42:57 Fahrzeit und Durchschnitt von 19,47 davon war ca 70% Gelände. Kann man damit mithalten? 

Hab aber 2 Pausen eingelegt von 5 Minuten. Da ich ja in Fischbek wohne, bin ich Fischbektal, dann weiter zum Falkenbergsweg, dann durch das Waldstück über Opferberg rüber zum Ehestorfer Heuweg, dann weiter über so nen kleinen Weg zum Tierpark hoch, weiter nach Alvesen, kleiner Schlenker über Großmoddereiche, dann weiter zum Karlsstein, weiter über Elstorf, dann zum Panzerring, da nochma hoch und wieder runter und dann übers Süd-Tor den Weg zurück nach Hause. War ne tolle Strecke


----------



## Catsoft (25. August 2005)

Interseb schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin..
> 
> Wollt mich ma erkundigen, wie schnell ihr eure Touren so angeht, um evtl. auch ma mitzufahren. Hab zwar nicht das tollste Bike, aber es fährt noch.
> 
> ...



Guckst du hier  

mal wieder was Produktives: Ich hab einen termin für Mittwoch reingesetzt. Zeit ist 17:30. Tempo wie immer: grausam


----------



## Sanz (25. August 2005)

Hallo Robert!

Ja, wie üblich 15 min gewartet und dann los!

Tempo schnell ist klar, jedoch bei Schwierigkeit schwer mußt du Dir noch was einfallen lassen. Eventuell Berge aufschaufeln, Steilhänge abtragen, vielleicht sogar Fallen aufstellen und Senken fluten

Hallo Jan,

war ne nette Höhenmeterlastige Einheit! Bei 45 km hatten wir 880 HM's mit einem netten Schnitt!

Andre


----------



## jab (26. August 2005)

Hallo Andre,

du hast ja auch noch ein paar schöne zusätzliche Höhenmeter beigesteuert...

@Andreas: tut mir leid, dass ich eher "schnell" als "mittel" gefahren bin. Wenn wieder "mittel" angesagt ist, dann brems uns doch einfach. Ich wollte an den Anstiegen relativ schnell fahren und hatte gehofft, dass das Durchschnittsstempo durch das Warten im Rahmen bleibt. "Reiherberg direkt" hätte ich vielleicht sein lassen sollen, den kann wohl keiner von uns locker "mittel" hochfahren.

Jan


----------



## Interseb (26. August 2005)

@ Catsoft

Das hab ich auch schon gelesen. Aber da steht auch nix davon, wieviele Pausen ihr macht!

In Österreich vor 3 Wochen hatte ich z.B. ne Tour mit 26 km und 600 HM.
Die ging richtig in die Beine! Aber da hatte ich auch noch n geliehenes Cube Bike.

Setzt ihr eher 1-2 große Pausen ein, oder macht ihr je nach Anstrengung hin und wieder mal kurz pause ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (26. August 2005)

> Setzt ihr eher 1-2 große Pausen ein, oder macht ihr je nach Anstrengung hin und wieder mal kurz pause ?



Hallo Interseb,

eigentlich werden Mittwochs keine bzw. nur 1 bis 2 kurze Pausen gemacht! Ich würde vorschlagen, Du kommst einfach vorbei. Gerade am Anfang, also im nahen Umkreis Harburg/Neugraben gibt es gegebenenfalls diverse Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten!

Gruß
Andre


----------



## jab (29. August 2005)

Hi Robert,

warum hast du den Mittwochstermin so abschreckend eingetragen - waren in letzter Zeit denn aus deiner Sicht irgendwelche Bremser dabei?

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Catsoft (29. August 2005)

jab schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Robert,
> 
> warum hast du den Mittwochstermin so abschreckend eingetragen - waren in letzter Zeit denn aus deiner Sicht irgendwelche Bremser dabei?
> 
> Grüße, Jan



Nöö, ich wollte nur alle Verwechslungsmöglichkeiten mit einer Kaffeefahrt ausschließen   Wird also wie immer....


----------



## Sanz (15. März 2007)

Hi,
2 Jahre alt dieser Thread, aber durchaus wieder aktuell.

Bin heute, einen Tag früher als vor 2 Jahren los gewesen und kann wieder nur schwärmen von dem guten schnellen HaBe Boden.

Wie sieht es bei Euch aus?

Gruß
Andre

@Morten: Von Dir ließt man ja aktuell so einiges. Wie hast Du den Sprung in die Fachpresse geschafft? ;-)


----------



## Catsoft (16. März 2007)

Boden war bis heute klasse  Wir sehen uns!


----------



## Marec (25. März 2007)

Meine neuer Rahmen ist wirklich besser als der Alte. Wirkt steifer und die Geometrie ist wesentlich ausgewogener. Nur fahren ist dennoch nicht drin, da mein Felgenrand vom Laufrad hinten abgeplatzt ist. Hat fast meine nagelneue Bremse zerschreddert. Dabei waren nur knapp 2,5 Bar im Schlauch...?


----------



## Sanz (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

hier ist ja recht wenig bis gar nichts los im Forum 

Eine kleine Wiederbelebung schadet wohl nichts!

Wie sieht am kommenden Mittwoch mit unserer Trainingsgruppe aus 

Gruß 
Andre


----------



## DAMDAM (16. Juli 2007)

Wir haben in Bremen schon des öffteren mal über einen Ausflug in die Habe´s nachgedacht ! Dann frage ich jetzt mal offiziel :

Ich hätte Lust am Wochenende eine Tour in den Habe´s zu drehen ! Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja einen Termin zu finden und wenn ihr mir noch ne grobe Anfahrtskizze gebt werde ich auch da ein ! Ich hätte vielleicht auch Lust die Strecke in Buchholz vom 12-Std. Rennen mal Probezufahren !

Gruß aus Bremen

Christian


----------



## Sanz (16. Juli 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Wir haben in Bremen schon des öffteren mal über einen Ausflug in die Habe´s nachgedacht ! Dann frage ich jetzt mal offiziel :
> 
> Ich hätte Lust am Wochenende eine Tour in den Habe´s zu drehen ! Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja einen Termin zu finden und wenn ihr mir noch ne grobe Anfahrtskizze gebt werde ich auch da ein ! Ich hätte vielleicht auch Lust die Strecke in Buchholz vom 12-Std. Rennen mal Probezufahren !
> 
> ...



Hallo Christian,

ein guter Startpunkt wäre der Parkplatz am Vahrendorfer Stadtweg. Aktiviere mal einfach einen Routenplaner! Er liegt sehr nah an der Autobahnabfahrt Marmstorf Lürade. 

Die Strecke im Buchholzer Stadtwald liegt etwas weg von den netten Trails in Harburg. Die Anfahrt kann zwar zu 90 % ab Harburg im Wald erfolgen, ist aber ab dem Karlstein recht langweilig. Bei Bedarf kann man ab Karlstein einfach den mit einem X gekennzeichneten Fernwanderweg 15 km folgen und wird direkt auf der Rennstrecke ausgespuckt. Die Rennstrecke wird auf engstem Raum mit vielen Kurven abgesteckt, so daß Euch hier unbedingt ein Lokaler helfen müßte. 

Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netghost (21. Juli 2007)

Moin Leute,

Hmm die "sportliche" (sprich für mich tödliche) HaBe Tour mit Sanz gibts also immer noch? was ist denn aus den anderen Gruppen geworden? 

Bin mom am neuen Helm suchen und werd jetzt solangsam wieder einsteigen. 
Bin mittlerweile umgezogen und muss jetzt nicht mehr 3 Tage fahren um die HaBe's zu erreichen. 

Hat sich um den Ahrensburger Wald mittlerwiele ne Gruppe gebildet? Hab da bisher nix gesehen außer dem einen Thread des Trail bastlers.

Wie siehts mit ner neuen Alsterrunde aus? Ich werd die nächste Zeit (2-3 Monate) mal mit einem Kollegen losziehen damit er sein Vor Jahren gekauftes Stevensen auch mal endlich "richtig" benutzt. Allerdings bräuchte ich ne guide. Hab neulich versucht die alsterrunde aleine zu fahren, hab aber nicht mal den Einstiegspunkt gefunden >.<.

Wie siehts mit Touren Nähe Wedel Blankenese aus? Kurz vor meinem Wegzug dort hab ich dann doch endlich ein paar schöne Trails gefunden, nur aleine haben die nicht so wirklich Spass gemacht. 

So leute der Dicke Irre ist wieder da.


----------



## jab (31. Juli 2007)

Moin allerseits,

ich will dieses Uralt-Thema mal benutzen um Werbung für einen LMB-Termin zu machen: Morgen, 1.8, 18:00 h, etwa zwei Stunden ab Kärntner Hütte. Vielleicht lässt sich das Mittwochstraining ja wiederbeleben!

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Sanz (2. August 2007)

jab schrieb:


> Moin allerseits,
> 
> ich will dieses Uralt-Thema mal benutzen um Werbung für einen LMB-Termin zu machen: Morgen, 1.8, 18:00 h, etwa zwei Stunden ab Kärntner Hütte. Vielleicht lässt sich das Mittwochstraining ja wiederbeleben!
> 
> Grüße, Jan



Das war doch mal wieder was! 4 Leute am Start! Ein guter Neuanfang!

Gruß und bis nächste Woche
Andre


----------



## Catsoft (2. August 2007)

Einer war zu langsam, da waren´s nur noch drei


----------



## Sanz (3. August 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Einer war zu langsam, da waren´s nur noch drei


Normal, daß die 8 Tage nicht spurlos an einem vorbei gehen! Erhole Dich und bis nächsten Mittwoch 

Andre


----------



## Sanz (5. August 2007)

Hi, ich werde Montag gegen 17:30 schon mal eine lockere Runde drehen!
Wer Lust hat, der ......................

Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jab (6. August 2007)

Hi André,

da ich gestern eine sehr unlockere Runde gefahren bin, werde ich heute nur etwas mit Rennrad durch die Gegend rollen. 

Und wie wäre es mit einer schnelleren Runde morgen? Die Wettervorhersage für Mittwoch sieht im Moment ziemlich gruselig aus.

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Sanz (6. August 2007)

jab schrieb:


> Hi André,
> 
> da ich gestern eine sehr unlockere Runde gefahren bin, werde ich heute nur etwas mit Rennrad durch die Gegend rollen.
> 
> ...



Ich weis noch nicht, wie sich mein anschleichender Schnupfen verhält??

Andre


----------



## Hanswurschtl (10. August 2007)

Moin! 

Andre, Marec, wie sieht's bei Euch heute aus? 

Soll lt. Radarbild zwar regnen, aber ich will heute Nachmittag noch durch das übliche Revier fahren. 

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Sanz (10. August 2007)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Andre, Marec, wie sieht's bei Euch heute aus?
> 
> ...



Hallo Sven,

war gerade krank und nur sporadisch im Forum. Muß mich am Wochenende erstmal vorsichtig wieder aufs Rad setzen. Ende nächster Woche kann ich mir wohl wieder ein bischen mehr trauen.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Hanswurschtl (17. August 2007)

Hallo Andre!

War letzten Freitag noch alleine unterwegs, hab eine Trinkflasche verloren, mir zwei Speichen aus dem Hinterrad gebrochen und mich beim "Notzentrieren" gefragt, wie Sylvester Stallone die Dreharbeiten zu Rambo 2 mit dem Floh- und Mückenfänger auf seinem Kopf ausgehalten hat. 

Diese Drecksviecher! 

Ich habe mir zwei Speichenschraubennippel (oder wie die heißen) verwurstet, weil die Dinger dauernd um mich herum schwirrten. 

Naja, was solls. 

Irgendwas für heute oder Morgen geplant?


----------



## Sanz (17. August 2007)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Hallo Andre!
> 
> War letzten Freitag noch alleine unterwegs, hab eine Trinkflasche verloren, mir zwei Speichen aus dem Hinterrad gebrochen und mich beim "Notzentrieren" gefragt, wie Sylvester Stallone die Dreharbeiten zu Rambo 2 mit dem Floh- und Mückenfänger auf seinem Kopf ausgehalten hat.
> 
> ...



Hi, irgendwie ist momentan der Wurm drin! Nach Schnupfen habe ich jetzt Husten. Allerdings langsam am abklingen! Die kommenden Tage wird ich mich noch schonen. Vielleicht nächste Woche wieder? Aber dann......

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Marec (19. August 2007)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Hallo Andre!
> 
> War letzten Freitag noch alleine unterwegs, hab eine Trinkflasche verloren, mir zwei Speichen aus dem Hinterrad gebrochen und mich beim "Notzentrieren" gefragt, wie Sylvester Stallone die Dreharbeiten zu Rambo 2 mit dem Floh- und Mückenfänger auf seinem Kopf ausgehalten hat.
> 
> ...


 
Hi,

ich bin auch ausser Gefecht... werde nächste Woche sehen, ob ich langsam wieder mit dem Biken anfangen kann oder nicht... 
Gruß


----------



## Sanz (26. August 2007)

Hallo, wie sieht es am kommenden Dienstag aus?

Ich könnte ab 17:30 Uhr. Treffpunkt offen!

Andre


----------



## jab (27. August 2007)

Hi André,

sieht gut aus, nur etwas später wäre mir lieber, wie wäre es mit 18:00 h ab Kärntner Hütte?

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Sanz (27. August 2007)

jab schrieb:


> Hi André,
> 
> sieht gut aus, nur etwas später wäre mir lieber, wie wäre es mit 18:00 h ab Kärntner Hütte?
> 
> Grüße, Jan



Hallo Jan, 

ich habe am Abend noch was auf dem Zettel, so daß ich eher noch früher los müßte!

Der Mittwoch ist auf Wetter.com mittlerweile auch ohne Regen, wie paßt es bei Dir? 18:00 KH?

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclon (27. August 2007)

André,
ich würd auch morgen evtl. schon früher mal wieder mitkommen. Mittwoch könnte ggf. auch klappen - kann ich aber noch nicht so gut sagen.


----------



## Sanz (27. August 2007)

Cyclon schrieb:


> André,
> ich würd auch morgen evtl. schon früher mal wieder mitkommen. Mittwoch könnte ggf. auch klappen - kann ich aber noch nicht so gut sagen.



Ich könnte morgen ab 16:45 Uhr. Wie wäre es mit der Hasenbucht, da bin ich schneller? Um 18:30 muß ich wieder nach Hause. Ich weis nicht, ob sich das für Dich lohnt. Warum hast Du Dir einen neuen Namen zugelegt? Hast Du Dir was zu schulden kommen lassen?;-)

Ohne Zeitlimit kann ich am Mittwoch. Für Jan ist ab 18:00 Uhr KH wohl gut. Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:20 Uhr. OK für alle?

Andre


----------



## jab (27. August 2007)

Sanz schrieb:


> Ohne Zeitlimit kann ich am Mittwoch. Für Jan ist ab 18:00 Uhr KH wohl gut. Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:20 Uhr. OK für alle?



Für mich OK!

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Cyclon (27. August 2007)

machen wir lieber gleich Mittwoch - passt mir mittlerweile auch besser.

neenee, nachdem ich den nick einmal erklärt hatte, hatte ich keine Lust mehr auf ihn.


----------



## Sanz (27. August 2007)

Ok, ich bin Mittwoch um 18:00 dann auch an der KH.

Bis dann
Andre


----------



## Cyclon (29. August 2007)

... und mittlerweile passt es doch nicht mehr. Familie geht grad vor, sozusagen!

demnächst bin ich wieder mit von der Partie!


----------



## Sanz (30. August 2007)

Cyclon schrieb:


> ... und mittlerweile passt es doch nicht mehr. Familie geht grad vor, sozusagen!
> 
> demnächst bin ich wieder mit von der Partie!



Also bis nächsten Mittwoch? 

Gestern war gut, etwas unkonventionelle Wege gefahren, mal was Neues. Besonders auf dem Bundeswehrgelände haben sich durch die Motorradfredis neue Trails ergeben, die wir gut mitnutzen können. 

Andre


----------



## Sanz (1. September 2007)

Hi, wie sieht es mit Sonntagmorgen aus? 10:30 Uhr KH?
Eher ruhig, also knapp mittel.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Catsoft (1. September 2007)

Wenns wirklich ruhig wird, versuch ichs....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclon (1. September 2007)

Sanz schrieb:


> Also bis nächsten Mittwoch?
> 
> Gestern war gut, etwas unkonventionelle Wege gefahren, mal was Neues. Besonders auf dem Bundeswehrgelände haben sich durch die Motorradfredis neue Trails ergeben, die wir gut mitnutzen können.
> 
> Andre



Bundeswehrgelände hört sich gut an - da bin ich gespannt!
Morgen geht nicht, da schon anderes Programm ansteht. Mittwoch sollte ich mit von der Partie sein!


----------



## hoedsch (1. September 2007)

Sanz schrieb:


> Hi, wie sieht es mit Sonntagmorgen aus? 10:30 Uhr KH?
> Eher ruhig, also knapp mittel.
> 
> Gruß
> Andre



Ich bin dabei.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Sanz (1. September 2007)

Ok, dann sind Silvi und ich auch um 10:30 Uhr an der Hütte!

Bis in ein paar Stunden
Andre


----------



## Janny (2. September 2007)

Und für alle Spätaufsteher: Um 12:00 starten Anja, Peter und ich noch 'ne gemütliche Runde an der Kärntner Hütte.
Bis denne
Jan


----------



## hoedsch (2. September 2007)

Hi Andre,

nur für Dich habe ich nachstehendes Foto bereitgestellt:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/411313

Gruß
Clemens

p.s.: Mich hat keine Mücke gestochen...


----------



## Sanz (3. September 2007)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Hi Andre,
> 
> nur für Dich habe ich nachstehendes Foto bereitgestellt:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/411313
> ...



Danke,
empfehle ich auch allen, die allein im Startblock stehen wollen!

Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (7. September 2007)

Hallo,
wie sieht es mit Samstag gegen Mittag aus? 12.00 Uhr ? Morgens soll es noch leichten Regen geben, Mittags Regenwahrscheinlichkeit bei 10% und bewölkt.

Andre


----------



## frenkhenk (7. September 2007)

12:00 Uhr hört sich gut an!


----------



## Sanz (8. September 2007)

frenkhenk schrieb:


> 12:00 Uhr hört sich gut an!



Ok, wo wollen wir uns treffen? Von wo kommst Du?

Gruß Andre


----------



## frenkhenk (8. September 2007)

Die Frage lese ich jetzt erst. Wir sind 12 Uhr an der KH gewesen und haben noch bis 12:10 gewartet und sind dann los. War das richtige Wetter, für das grobe Gerät. 
Na vielleicht ein anderes mal.

Schönes WE noch.


----------



## Sanz (9. September 2007)

frenkhenk schrieb:


> Die Frage lese ich jetzt erst. Wir sind 12 Uhr an der KH gewesen und haben noch bis 12:10 gewartet und sind dann los. War das richtige Wetter, für das grobe Gerät.
> Na vielleicht ein anderes mal.
> 
> Schönes WE noch.



Als ich das heute morgen schrieb warst du Online. Als du nicht reagiert hast, habe ich mir fast so etwas gedacht. Ich bin um 17:00 Uhr erst los und war knapp 3h allein unterwegs.

Wie sieht es am kommenden Dienstag aus? Werde mich wieder der Dienstagsrunde anschließen.

Am Mittwoch wie gewohnt.................. Wer kommt hier mit?

Andre


----------



## jab (12. September 2007)

Hi André,

ich bin diese Woche nicht dabei. Ich habe mir am Montag die Schulter verdreht und "eine Nervenwurzel eingeklemmt" (sagt mein Arzt). Anscheinend genauso harmlos wie schmerzhaft!

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Marec (12. September 2007)

Moin,

ich wollte heute mal wieder "langsam" starten, allerdings nur wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
Vieleicht trifft man sich ja...

Gruß MArec


----------



## Janny (13. September 2007)

Wenn's Wetter gut wird, starten Olaf und ich heute um 16:00 von der Kärntner Hütte 'ne Runde.


----------



## crasher-mike (13. September 2007)

Wie sieht es aus - hat jemand Lust am Samstag eine Runde von circa 3 Stunden zu drehen ?


----------



## Joyman (21. September 2007)

Harburger Berge, I suppose???

Da hätte ich mal Lust drauf, doch NUR Sonnabends... ODER im Hamburger OSTEN, Höltigbaum...

Alles möglich ab dem ersten SA im Oktober, das iss der 06.10.07

Nun sag´an!

CU

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crasher-mike (21. September 2007)

Morgen fahre ich beim Crossduathlon. Ansonsten ist Samstags perfekt. 

Ich habe ja mittlerweile schon die Vermutung gehabt, dass in Hamburg Samstags kein Rad gefahren wird


----------



## BolbyM (22. September 2007)

Macht ihr heute was?? Habe auch Lust...


----------



## Joyman (22. September 2007)

Wann und WO? HaBe oder FaBe?


----------



## Joyman (22. September 2007)

...isch vergaass:

0178 43 50 829...

Gruß

Rainer aus Farmsen


----------



## BolbyM (22. September 2007)

Nun ist es zu spät  
Morgen helfe ich bei einem Umzug, da wird auch nichts mit fahren. Bleibt nur das nächste WE, da ich in der Woche nie rechtzeitig kann.


----------



## Joyman (22. September 2007)

Schade... 


und nächste Woche kann ich nicht, da Urlaubstime! 

Demzufolge genug Vorlauf für den 06.10. Da könnte ich so ab 14-15 Uhr nahezu überall um Hamburg herum anfangen Spass zu haben...beim Radeln  natürlich!

Bis denne

Rainer


----------



## Sanz (24. September 2007)

So, jetzt reicht es mit dem gequatsche! Mittwoch 17:30 Uhr an der Hütte. Wer kommt ist selber schuld;-)

Ich werde um 17:10 Uhr an der Hasenbucht starten.


Gruß
Andre


----------



## jab (25. September 2007)

OK, Mitwoch 17:30 an der Kärntner Hütte!

Grüße, Jan


----------



## crasher-mike (26. September 2007)

Sanz schrieb:


> So, jetzt reicht es mit dem gequatsche!



Genau   Wie siehts denn kommenden Samstag aus ?

Stammt denn die folgende Runde aus den HaBe 's ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanV (26. September 2007)

ist das typische Profil von ein Tour mit Sanz


----------



## Sanz (26. September 2007)

crasher-mike schrieb:


> Genau   Wie siehts denn kommenden Samstag aus ?
> 
> Stammt denn die folgende Runde aus den HaBe 's ?



Hallo, das scheint mir eine typische Harburger Berge 65km Runde zu sein. Typisch weil man in Harburg um bei 60 km immer knapp über 1000 HM zusammen bekommt. Der höchste Punkt ist wohl unterhalb des Hülsenberges oder auf der Betonplattenstrecke in Richtung Karlstein.

Sind wir schon mal zusammen gefahren? Mit kommenden Samstag bin ich mir noch nicht sicher! Falls was anliegt melde ich mich. Die Wochenendeinheiten werden meist nicht im Forum gepostet. Geheimtraining;-)

Gruß
Andre


----------



## crasher-mike (27. September 2007)

Hi,

im letzten Jahr habe ich mich einmal der Gruppe aus dem Fred ~Fit im Puls durch den Hamburger Winter angeschlossen. Da sind wir einmal zusammen gefahren.

Eine Runde mit ein paar Höhenmetern würde mich mal wieder reizen. Falls du mal wieder am WE eine Runde drehen willst, gib hier einfach mal bescheid / alle anderen natürlich auch 

Bis dahin werd ich ein bißchen Pfad-finder in den HaBe's spielen.


----------



## BolbyM (27. September 2007)

Hi! Wann wollt ihr am WE fahren? Am Sonntag bin ich auf jeden Fall in den HaBe, aber eine 60km-Runde werden wir aus Konditionsgründen eher nicht schaffen...
Samstag wollte ich alleine trainieren und da dann ordentlich Gas geben, vllt. fährt ja jemand von euch am Samstag?! Da würde ich dann auch gerne 60km (oder mehr) mitfahren.


----------



## crasher-mike (27. September 2007)

Am Samstag muss ich am Vormittag noch ein bißchen arbeiten.

Gegen 12:00 werd ich allerdings von der Kärntner Hütte aus starten und
mir ein paar Wege suchen. Ich hoffe aber einmal ein paar Radler zu treffen, denen ich mich dann anschließe.


----------



## Joyman (6. Oktober 2007)

@ Mike:

Um 12 ist mir ein wenig zu früh, denn ich hab´ noch was zu tun...
Ab etwa 14 Uhr isses für micvh gut, ansonsten treffen wir uns auf dem Trail...?
Zur Absprache meine Telnr 01784350829. Ist einfacher so, und funzt auch ohne PC im Gepäck

Gruß

Rai ner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joyman (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Sven und Ihr alle,

die Tour am Sonnabend war klasse. Das erste Mal richtig in den Bergen gewesen und gleich mit der harten Erde Kontakt bekommen.
Das Auge blüht in rot, es ist eine echte Augenweide...;-)
Deswegen hab´ ich heute mal ´ne Pause...:-(
Ich werd´ mal auf eingene Faust die Berge erkunden, und wenn ich etwas fitter bin, besonders auf den wurzeligen Gefällstrecken, komm´ ich wieder zur Runde...

Bis dahin viel Spass und runden Tritt

wünscht Euch

Rainer


----------



## BolbyM (11. Oktober 2007)

Kannst ja auch eine etwas gemütlichere Runde mit anderen Leuten fahren, die es auch nicht so eilig haben, z.B. mit mir  
Ich kenne das Gebiet mittlerweile recht ordentlich, bin aber kein Raser.


----------



## Joyman (11. Oktober 2007)

Hi BolbyM!

Bin gerne nach meim Urlaub dabei, melde mich dann im Forum 
! Das ist dann so der 27.10.07....

Ok?

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## John Rico (12. Oktober 2007)

BolbyM schrieb:


> Kannst ja auch eine etwas gemütlichere Runde mit anderen Leuten fahren, die es auch nicht so eilig haben, z.B. mit mir
> Ich kenne das Gebiet mittlerweile recht ordentlich, bin aber kein Raser.



Ich hatte es weder eilig noch bin ich gerast, macht meine Fitness eh (noch) nicht mit!  

@Rainer:
Ich hoffe, es ist an den Folgetagen nicht doch noch was dazugekommen und bei dem Hörnchen unterm Auge geblieben.
Ich hatte auf jeden Fall schon lange nicht mehr so nen Schreck beim Biken bekommen, nachdem ich dich gesehen hab war die Panik da.
Aber schön, dass es recht harmlos ausgegangen ist!

Die Bilder schick ich dir die nächsten Tage, hab's nicht vergessen, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## BolbyM (12. Oktober 2007)

Ach ja, mir wurde bei meiner ersten (und bis jetzt) letzten Mittwochsrunde auch gesagt - nach der Runde war ich aber wesentlich kaputter, als nach allen Touren bisher. Liegt eben immer im Auge des Betrachters. Was für euch da gemütlich war, hat mich an die Grenzen meiner Leistungsfähigkeit getrieben! Hat also nichts damit zu tun, wie ihr das gesehen habt, sondern wie es für mich war


----------



## John Rico (12. Oktober 2007)

BolbyM schrieb:


> Ach ja, mir wurde bei meiner ersten (und bis jetzt) letzten Mittwochsrunde auch gesagt - nach der Runde war ich aber wesentlich kaputter, als nach allen Touren bisher. Liegt eben immer im Auge des Betrachters. Was für euch da gemütlich war, hat mich an die Grenzen meiner Leistungsfähigkeit getrieben! Hat also nichts damit zu tun, wie ihr das gesehen habt, sondern wie es für mich war



Falls du dich erinnern kannst, ich war derjenige, der ausgestiegen ist, als wir dich getroffen haben.
Soviel zum Thema rasen...  

Wir waren (zu zweit) wirklich recht gemütlich unterwegs, auch wenn der eine oder andere heftigere Anstieg dabei waren (die waren wohl auch das Hauptproblem).
Und Rainer hatte ja auch immer die Chance der "Notbremse", die er aber bis auf ein- zweimal nicht gebraucht/genutzt hat (Respekt!).  


Jetzt aber genug diskutiert, rauf auf's Bike und fleißig trainiren, dann klappt's auch mit der nächsten Tour!


----------



## Joyman (12. Oktober 2007)

Alaaf @ Sven und BolbyM°°°!!!

Jungs, das war keine Raserei, ich bin nur etwas aus der Übung. Habe ca 11 Jahre nix gefahren, da wird jeder Hang lang ;-)
Und die Anstiege werde ich nach angemessenen Einheiten sicher auch sicherer runter und schneller rauf kommen   !

Danke @ Sven: Das Lob tut gut, und ich hab´tatsächlich nicht mehr Bike-Downs gebraucht als die zwei--- 

Also: feilt die Kurven auf der Innenseite, ist sicherer!

Grüße an Alle von

Rainer 

Nur gefahrene Kilometer sind gute Kilometer!


----------



## Marec (27. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

ich möchte morgen, So 28.10, ab 12 Uhr durch die Habe´s biken. Treffen wäre dann an der Kärntner Hütte. Dauer max. 4 Stunden und Geschwindigkeit nicht sehr schnell. Eintrag ist auch im LMB.

Gruß Marec


----------



## ralfathome (27. Oktober 2007)

moin,
wenn es bis morgen früh trocken bleibt werde ich mich wohl auch in die HaBe bemühen. Allerdings etwas früher und von Süden aus. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja irgendwo. Es gibt ja auch noch 'nen zweiten LMB-Eintrag.

Gruß aus Bremen
ralf


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Marec,

vielleicht kann ich meine derzeitige Müdigkeit überreden und schaue heute um 12 Uhr vorbei. Ansonsten bis bald, unter den Wurzelhüpfern in der dritten Saison.

Eigentlich wollte ich ja mein neues Crossbike ausprobieren.
Aber dafür kann ich wohl niemanden begeistern?

Gruss
Doris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BolbyM (28. Oktober 2007)

Wäre ich sehr gerne dabei, da die letzte Tour mit Dir sehr viel Spaß gebracht aht, leider kann ich heute wohl nicht :-(


----------



## hoedsch (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich auch. Bis gleich. Allerdings finde ich vier stunden etwas viel.


----------



## Marec (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Doris,

komm doch mit Deinem Crosser. Wen Du noch Dein 2 Danger hast, kannst Du ja auch mitbringen... für mich.... 

@ Matthias,

schade, aber vieleicht das nächste Mal.

Gruß Marec


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Marec,

mit dem Crosser hätte ich gestern die Runde nicht überlebt, da muss ich wohl noch ein wenig üben.

Es hat gestern sehr viel Spass gemacht. Und das Wetter hat sein übriges dazu beigetragen.

Der Kaffee und der Muffin im Restaurant BÜKING war lecker.

Bis bald

Doris


----------



## Catsoft (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Doris!
Das üben hättest du am Sa. in Bad Nenndorf machen können. War ne super Strecke  Das Damenfeld war noch ganz übersichtlich, aber bei den alten Säcken waren wir laut Streckensprecher und Startliste über 50 

Aber du hast recht: Auch ich muß mehr Crossfahren die Tage, der Stevens-Cross-Cup geht in 2 Wochen los!


----------



## Sanz (5. April 2009)

Hi,
wollte den mittlerweile in die Jahre gekommenden Beitrag mal nach vorne holen.

Wie sieht es mit kommenden Dienstag aus. Treffpunkt so gegen 17.30 Uhr am Eichenhof. Fahrzeit Ca. 2 Stunden.

Bis dann 
Andre


----------



## Sanz (10. April 2009)

Hallo,

wie sieht es mit Samstag 11.30 Uhr am Eichenhof aus? Ca. 45 km.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## John Rico (11. April 2009)

Hi Andre!

Bin in absehbarer Zeit gerne wieder mit dabei, momentan verhindern das leider noch Fuß und Kondition.

Die restlichen "üblichen Verdächtigen" scheinen noch im Winterschlaf zu stecken ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (11. April 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Hi Andre!
> 
> Bin in absehbarer Zeit gerne wieder mit dabei, momentan verhindern das leider noch Fuß und Kondition.
> 
> Die restlichen "üblichen Verdächtigen" scheinen noch im Winterschlaf zu stecken ...



Hallo Sven,

ist schon merkwürdig bei dem Wetter. Aber ich gebe nicht auf und frage schon mal für kommenden Mittwoch. Treffpunkt Eichenhof, ca. 2h.

Dir gute Besserung

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Kono (11. April 2009)

Hi Andre.
Wo ist denn der Eichenhof? Ist doch wohl nicht die Schnipo-Bude an der B75/BAB7 Abfahrt Marmstorf, oder?
Kono


----------



## John Rico (11. April 2009)

Doch, Ecke Vahrendorfer Stadtweg. Fahren gelegentlich dran vorbei.

Aber was heißt Schnipo-Bude?


----------



## Kono (11. April 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Aber was heißt Schnipo-Bude?


Schnitzel Pommes, zumindest duftet/stinkt es immer danach in der Ecke...


----------



## Kono (11. April 2009)

Sanz schrieb:


> kommenden Mittwoch. Treffpunkt Eichenhof, ca. 2h.


Sonnenuntergang am 15.4. ist um 20:18 Uhr. Bei 2h anvisierter Fahrzeit wäre so 17:00 - 17:30 Uhr treffen angesagt. Allerdings wäre für mir die KH als Treffpunkt deutlich eleganter.
Arne

Ach ja, Renntempo oder moderates rollen?


----------



## John Rico (12. April 2009)

Vielleicht können wir uns auf die Mitte einigen, sprich Hasenbucht. Dann könnte man den Appelbütteler Wald komplett mitnehmen.
Und Arne: Bei Andre heißt Brutto=Netto, für zwei Stunden würde auch 18:15 Uhr reichen. 

Wenn mein Fuß Montag gut übersteht, bin ich auch dabei. So ganz habe ich Lüneburg noch nicht abgeschrieben und da muss ich noch was für tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (12. April 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Vielleicht können wir uns auf die Mitte einigen, sprich Hasenbucht. Dann könnte man den Appelbütteler Wald komplett mitnehmen.
> Und Arne: Bei Andre heißt Brutto=Netto, für zwei Stunden würde auch 18:15 Uhr reichen.



Hallo Sven, den Appelbüttler Wald mitnehmen war genau mein Hintergedanke. Ist mal was anderes, als immer von der Hütte starten. Hasenbucht 17.30 Uhr ist aber auch OK.

Bezüglich Brutto=Netto ist schon richtig. 2h durchfahren wär nicht schlecht. Tempo ist "richtiges" mittel also tendentiel eher moderat.

Gruß und bis dann 
Andre


----------



## Kono (12. April 2009)

Wo zum Geier ist die Hasenbucht nun wieder?
Wobei es für mich, naja, etwas blöd ist. Halbe Stunde zu euch hin, Stunde mit euch fahren, halbe Stunde wieder nach Hause.


Sanz schrieb:


> Tempo ist "richtiges" mittel also tendentiel eher moderat.


Was auch immer das ist


----------



## John Rico (12. April 2009)

@Andre:
Ich würd auch zum Eichenhof kommen, aber ich finde der Eichenhof liegt so in der Mitte des AB Forsts, da kann man von der Hasenbucht mehr mitnehmen. Außerdem ist's für Arne besser - glaub ich ...
Gegen durchfahren habe ich nichts, wobei ich momentan keinen 17er Schnitt schaffe. (War Freitag mit 15,5 - 16 km/h bei recht vielen Hm unterwegs) Wenn dir das reicht und du das Tempo ggf. leicht angleichen würdest, bin ich dabei!



Kono schrieb:


> Wo zum Geier ist die Hasenbucht nun wieder?
> Wobei es für mich, naja, etwas blöd ist. Halbe Stunde zu euch hin, Stunde mit euch fahren, halbe Stunde wieder nach Hause.
> 
> Was auch immer das ist



Hasenbucht nennt sich das andere Ende der Stadtscheide (in der Nähe der Autobahnbrücke). Das dürfte für dich gegenüber KH kein großer Umweg sein. Und bis zur Hasenbucht oder KH würde ich in jedem Fall mitkommen, falls Andre sich vorher ausklinkt.


----------



## Kono (12. April 2009)

Also Mi. 15.4. 17:30 Uhr hier?!?


----------



## Sanz (13. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Also Mi. 15.4. 17:30 Uhr hier?!?



Sehr schön, alles richtig

In Worten einfach die Stadtscheide hoch bis zum Ehestorfer Weg. Der Parkplatz oben ist die Hasenbucht. Du kommst aber wohl eher aus Richtung Wildpark.

Bis Mittwoch
Andre


----------



## Sanz (13. April 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> @Andre:
> Ich würd auch zum Eichenhof kommen, aber ich finde der Eichenhof liegt so in der Mitte des AB Forsts, da kann man von der Hasenbucht mehr mitnehmen. Außerdem ist's für Arne besser - glaub ich ...
> Gegen durchfahren habe ich nichts, wobei ich momentan keinen 17er Schnitt schaffe. (War Freitag mit 15,5 - 16 km/h bei recht vielen Hm unterwegs) Wenn dir das reicht und du das Tempo ggf. leicht angleichen würdest, bin ich dabei!



@Sven: Komme noch mal auf Deinen Beitrag zurück. 

Ok, Treffpunkt ist wie schon geschrieben Hasenbucht. 

Geschwindigkeit ist mir außer langsam egal. Wichtig ist mir eher ein fester weiterer Termin in der Woche. Traditionel war immer der Mittwoch fix, ist aber kein Muß. 

Andre


----------



## jab (14. April 2009)

Moin allerseits,

nette Diskussion! Wenn jetzt noch jemand von euch einen Termin im LMB einträgt und damit Startzeit und -punkt  eindeutig sind, bin ich dabei.

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Kono (15. April 2009)

Moin Leute.
Ob nun mit oder ohne LMB Termin, ich schaff es heute leider nicht bis 17:30 Uhr. Sorry für Umstände, aber hier in der Firma tobt der Bär, steppt die Lutzi, da kann ich z.Zt. nicht früher Feierabend machen. Wünsche eine schöne Runde.
@jab: Schau Dir mal Nachricht #271 an, da steht eigentlich alles an nötiger Information drin. Übrigens auf die Unterstrichenen Textabschnitte, über denen der Mauszeiger zur kleinen lustigen Hand mit Zeigefinger wird, nennen sich LINKS oder auch URLs. Da kann man drauf klicken und bekommt noch mehr informationen! Cool, oder? 
Gruß
Kono


----------



## jab (15. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> @jab: Schau Dir mal Nachricht #271 an, da steht eigentlich alles an nötiger Information drin. Übrigens auf die Unterstrichenen Textabschnitte, über denen der Mauszeiger zur kleinen lustigen Hand mit Zeigefinger wird, nennen sich LINKS oder auch URLs. Da kann man drauf klicken und bekommt noch mehr informationen! Cool, oder?
> Gruß
> Kono



Hallo Kono,

ich freue mich immer, wenn ich so nützliche Information bekomme.

Wenn ein Termin im LMB steht weiß man wenigstens wer kommen will und wann man losfahren kann, finde ich gerade bei Abendrunden mit begrenzter Zeit bis zur Dunkelheit ganz praktisch. Und im LMB kann man sich, wenn man nicht kommen will, einfach abmelden. Dann braucht es auch solche Beiträge wie deinen letzten nicht. Noch cooler, oder?

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Kono (15. April 2009)

jab schrieb:


> Wenn ein Termin im LMB steht weiß man wenigstens wer kommen will und wann man losfahren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (20. April 2009)

Hallo,

nachdem ich letzte Woche schon mal nicht allein fahren mußte,
rufe ich erneut zum Training bei Tageslicht auf.

Da ich Mittwoch nicht kann, nun etwas kurzfristig schon zu morgen, Dienstag 17:30 Uhr.

Tempo wird mittel, und dachte so an 2,5 Stunden durchfahren. Treffpunkt ist Parkplatz Elf Buchen (Hasenbucht).

Ach ja, das ganze soll ein sinnvolles Training in der Gruppe darstellen.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Sanz (20. April 2009)

LMB funktioniert zur Zeit nicht!


----------



## John Rico (20. April 2009)

Sanz schrieb:


> Da ich Mittwoch nicht kann, nun etwas kurzfristig schon zu morgen, Dienstag 17:30 Uhr.
> 
> Gruß
> Andre



Du gehst ja schon in der zweiten Woche in Konkurrenz dur DOD Runde! Mutig, mutig! 
So früh kann ich leider eh nicht, aber was hälst du von Donnerstag so gegen 18 Uhr? 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Sanz (21. April 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Du gehst ja schon in der zweiten Woche in Konkurrenz dur DOD Runde! Mutig, mutig!
> So früh kann ich leider eh nicht, aber was hälst du von Donnerstag so gegen 18 Uhr?
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



Hi, das ist eigentlich keine Kokurrenzveranstaltung sondern vielmehr eine Alternative für Leute, die kein brauchbares Licht haben oder im dunkeln Angst haben

Leider kann ich diese Woche auch Donnerstag nicht. Nächste Woche entspannt sich die Lage aber wieder.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## SvenniLiteville (23. April 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Du gehst ja schon in der zweiten Woche in Konkurrenz dur DOD Runde! Mutig, mutig!
> So früh kann ich leider eh nicht, aber was hälst du von Donnerstag so gegen 18 Uhr?
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



Hi Sven,

ich wollte auch um 18:00h 'ne Runde drehen, hab auch einen LMB eingestellt, freu mich, Gruss Svenni


----------



## Sanz (26. April 2009)

Hallo,
seht den Termin im LMB:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8289


Wie gesagt, für Leute ohne Licht und die sportlich fahren wollen.

Bis dann 
Andre


----------



## Sanz (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

auch diese Woche wieder, allerdings aus Wettergründen am Donnerstag.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8340

Bis dann 
Andre


----------



## sixhand (8. Mai 2009)

Hi Andre,
das war mal wieder eine schÃ¶ne Runde. Mit dabei waren Fritz, Stephan, wie erwÃ¤hnt Andre und meine Wenigkeit. Auf dem Tacho hatte ich Zuhause 31 Km, 2.10 h, schnitt von 14,5 Kmh, 661 Hm, wovon wir 12,2 Km Bergauf gefahren sind.
Lustig war es allemal, unter anderem hatte Stephan einen Plattfuss der zu einem netten Schnack beigetragen hatte, schuldet mir noch 12 â¬! (Nicht im ernst) Dann hatte Andre noch einen Trail gefunden, der nun wirklich nicht richtig exestierte, aber nach seiner Meinung bei Ã¶fteren Durchfahren einer werden kÃ¶nnte. Fritz hat mir vor allem durch seine Teilweise aussergewÃ¶hnliche Spurwahl gefallen, sollte man sich an seinem Hinterrad orientieren wollen, wÃ¼nsche ich allen viel Spass dabei.  Am Ende wurde es dann etwas zÃ¼giger, da man noch das Fussballspiel sehen wollte.

Freue mich schon auf das nÃ¤chste treffen und vieleicht kommen die selben Leute wieder und einige dazu. FÃ¼r nÃ¤chste Woche muss ich mich leider abmelden, da es Beruflich nicht passen wird.

Bis dahin, Oliver


----------



## NoFunAtAll (9. Mai 2009)

ja war ne super tour. Bin wieder richtig heiß aufs MTB-fahren geworden.
Bin nächste woche wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (11. Mai 2009)

Ja, das war ein guter Anfang. Da ich am Donnerstag leider nicht kann, wollte ich mal fragen ob für Euch auch der Mittwoch OK ist? 

Dann aber nur eingefahrene Trails, mit mehr Schnitt

Gruß
Andre


----------



## NoFunAtAll (11. Mai 2009)

Hi 

Mittwoch passt mir auch bestens, allerdings nicht vor 6.
Stellst du es ins LMB?

schönen gruß

fritz


----------



## Sanz (11. Mai 2009)

NoFunAtAll schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Mittwoch passt mir auch bestens, allerdings nicht vor 6.
> Stellst du es ins LMB?
> ...



Ja, ich warte nur noch auf mehr feedback.

Bis dann
Andre


----------



## Sanz (12. Mai 2009)

Siehe Link für LMB:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8375

So denn
Andre


----------



## LowRider4711 (12. Mai 2009)

Moin Andre,

leider kann ich Mittwochs nicht (VHS-Kurs ) Wünsch euch aber viel Spaß, Wetter wird ja passen. 

Ich werde mal Donnerstag fahren. Hab mir die erwähnten Conti Race King gekauft. Die schreien nach einer Probefahrt.

Gruß 
Stephan

P.S. Thread ist mal abonniert


----------



## devils_advokate (12. Mai 2009)

grad erst auf den thread gestoßen. training bei tageslicht hört sich gut an. würd mich demnächst evtl gern mal bei euch mit einklinken, da ich noch nicht so häufig in den HaBe`s unterwegs war. würde gerne meine spotkenntnis erhöhen, trail-lastig, wie hier geschrieben wurde, ist genau das was ich suche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (12. Mai 2009)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> Hab mir die erwähnten Conti Race King gekauft.


Hatte Sanz nicht geschrieben, dass Ihr die Runde eigentlich ohne größere Pausen fahren wolltet? So Netto=Brutto?
Kono


----------



## Sanz (12. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Hatte Sanz nicht geschrieben, dass Ihr die Runde eigentlich ohne größere Pausen fahren wolltet? So Netto=Brutto?
> Kono



Hi, ich bin am Hardtail schon die Mountain King 2,3 mit 1,8 Bar (bei 62 kg) ziehmlich ruppig gefahren und keine Probleme gehabt. Ganz im Gegenteil sehr Schluckfreudig und klar definierter Grenzbereich.

Andre


----------



## Sanz (12. Mai 2009)

devils_advokate schrieb:


> grad erst auf den thread gestoßen. training bei tageslicht hört sich gut an. würd mich demnächst evtl gern mal bei euch mit einklinken, da ich noch nicht so häufig in den HaBe`s unterwegs war. würde gerne meine spotkenntnis erhöhen, trail-lastig, wie hier geschrieben wurde, ist genau das was ich suche.



Sehr gern und bis bald

Andre


----------



## LowRider4711 (13. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Hatte Sanz nicht geschrieben, dass Ihr die Runde eigentlich ohne größere Pausen fahren wolltet? So Netto=Brutto?
> Kono



Hey Kono,

sorry, verstehe ich nicht  Ist das eine Anspielung auf die Reifen? Bitte um Aufklärung eines Unwissenden


----------



## John Rico (14. Mai 2009)

Falls jemand Lust hat, heute ne Runde zu drehen:
Ich werde um 18 Uhr an der KH zu ner Tour starten, ca. 2,5 Std in gemäßigtem Tempo (~15 km/h).

Termin steht im LMB


----------



## Sanz (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo Sven, wie schon geschrieben konnte ich heute nicht.

Wie sieht es mit morgen aus? Ich würde auf jeden Fall vom Eichenhof so um 18.00 Uhr starten. Wer kommt mit?

War übrigens am Mittwoch eine schöne "Netto=Brutto Runde".
Nachdem ich letzte Woche über die Schaltung von Fritz oft gemeckert habe, hat er sich gleich mal ein Stumpi gekauft.

Bis morgen Andre


----------



## John Rico (14. Mai 2009)

Hi Andre!

Morgen wird bei mir nichts, außerdem würden das meine Beine nach der Tour heute wohl nicht mitmachen. Am WE bin ich nicht da, aber lass uns auf jeden Fall nächste Woche mal wieder ne Runde drehen. Dann kannst du mich gleich für Buchholz fit machen! 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## LowRider4711 (15. Mai 2009)

@John Rico
Wir haben uns wohl nur um wenige Minuten verfehlt. Ich hatte eigentlich vor mich euch anzuschließen. Ich kam ca. 10 nach 6 den Stadtscheideweg runtergebrettert, da war aber keiner mehr an der KH.
Ich bin dann alleine durch die Fischbeker Heide geradelt. Durfte dann noch einer gestürzten Reiterin beim Aufrichten ihres Einhufers helfen. Was für eine Aufregung in der Abendstunde 

39 km und 15 km/h Schnitt --> *stolz bin*


----------



## John Rico (15. Mai 2009)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> @John Rico
> Wir haben uns wohl nur um wenige Minuten verfehlt. Ich hatte eigentlich vor mich euch anzuschließen. Ich kam ca. 10 nach 6 den Stadtscheideweg runtergebrettert, da war aber keiner mehr an der KH.
> Ich bin dann alleine durch die Fischbeker Heide geradelt. Durfte dann noch einer gestürzten Reiterin beim Aufrichten ihres Einhufers helfen. Was für eine Aufregung in der Abendstunde
> 
> 39 km und 15 km/h Schnitt --> *stolz bin*



Dann müssen wir uns haarscharf verpasst haben. Wobei mich deine Zeitangabe wundert, da wir erst gegen 18:10 Uhr an der KH gestartet und dann ein Stück die Stadtscheide rauf sind, bevor wir links Richtung Meyers Park abgebogen sind. Beim nächsten Mal ruf am besten kurz durch, dann warten wir oder machen einen Treffpunkt aus.


----------



## NoFunAtAll (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Wie sieht es diese Woche mit MTB-fahren aus?
Mir passt es Mittwochs leider nicht. Dafür Donnerstags schon ab mittags.

Gruß
Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (18. Mai 2009)

NoFunAtAll schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wie sieht es diese Woche mit MTB-fahren aus?
> Mir passt es Mittwochs leider nicht. Dafür Donnerstags schon ab mittags.
> ...



Hallo, ich fahre Donnerstag morgen in den Harz um u.a. in Altenau zu starten.

Euch trotzdem viel Spaß.

Andre


----------



## Catsoft (18. Mai 2009)

Moin Ande!
Drück euch die Daumen für Altenau!

Grüße aus Torbole
Robert


----------



## sixhand (18. Mai 2009)

Hi Fritz,
Donnerstag Mittags hätte ich auch Lust, Vatertagstour ohne Schuss in der Buddel! Andre viel Spaß.
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Sanz (19. Mai 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin Ande!
> Drück euch die Daumen für Altenau!
> 
> Grüße aus Torbole
> Robert



Hi Robert, Wetter in Torbole ist ja super. Schnee dürfte auch kein Thema mehr sein oder?

Euch noch viel Spaß und Gruß an die bessere Hälfte
Andre


----------



## LowRider4711 (19. Mai 2009)

Hey Fritz, hey Oliver,

wenn es zeitlich passt würde ich mich euch gerne anschließen. Von mir diesmal mitgeführtes Reifenflickzeug soll auch in der Tasche bleiben 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## sixhand (19. Mai 2009)

Und um wieviel Uhr denn jetzt? 12.00h 13.00h 14.00h!
Gruß Oliver


----------



## NoFunAtAll (19. Mai 2009)

hi Leute,

sorry, mir ist was dazwischengekommen. ich kann nicht fahren, aber wie ich sehe müsst ihr nicht allein fahren.
Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und das nächste mal bin ich wieder dabei.

schönen gruß
Fritz


----------



## Catsoft (19. Mai 2009)

Sanz schrieb:


> Hi Robert, Wetter in Torbole ist ja super. Schnee dürfte auch kein Thema mehr sein oder?
> 
> Euch noch viel Spaß und Gruß an die bessere Hälfte
> Andre



Moin Andre!

Schnee ist leider noch ein Thema. Tremalzo ist immer noch ein Skistation  Altissimo geht nicht und Stivo ist wohl kritisch, da Schattenseite. Aber ansonsten ist es fast schon zu heiss. Waren am Casale, da konnte man im Unterhemd seinen Kaffee trinken  Aber auf dem Russentrail sind die Bäume unter Schneelast über den Weg gebeugt.

Wir trinken nachher noch einen Spritz in der Winds Bar auf euch.

Robert


----------



## LowRider4711 (19. Mai 2009)

sixhand schrieb:


> Und um wieviel Uhr denn jetzt? 12.00h 13.00h 14.00h!
> Gruß Oliver


Wie wäre es um 10.30 Uhr? Leider bekomme ich um 14.00 Uhr Besuch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flowjunkie (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin seit ca. 6 Jahren in Hamburg, kenne aber nur eine gute Runde in den HaBe. 
Ich fahre immer vom Parkplatz Sdlg. Falkenstein über die Sdlg. Tempelberg zum Karlstein, weiter über die Großmoddereiche zum Paul-Roth-Stein und von dort zum Ausgangspunkt zurück. Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen, coole Runde mit schönen Trails und ordenlich HM , aber mit ca 18km bissel Kurz . 
Ich will einfach mal was neues kennenlernen, wenn`s geht mit ordentlich HM und schönen Trails. Wie sieht es da südlich vom Karlstein aus?
Vielleicht könnte mir einer von euch ne Tourenbeschreibung schicken.

Wäre für ein bissel Hilfe echt dankbar.

Gruß Flowjunkie


----------



## sixhand (20. Mai 2009)

Hi Stephan,
wir können uns dann ja um 10.30h am Feuerteich treffen, nur wenn es nicht regnet etc..

Wir sind dann spätestens 10.40h oben am Eichenhof / Appelbüttel falls noch andere mitfahren mögen.

An Flowjunkie: Wegbeschreibung denke ich ist nicht möglich! Am besten mal mitfahren.


----------



## LowRider4711 (20. Mai 2009)

jo Oliver, das können wir so machen 
 Laut Wetterfrosch fängt es morgen wohl erst zum Nachmittag an zu regnen. 
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du den Guide machst, sonst muß ich mein Navi noch füttern


----------



## John Rico (20. Mai 2009)

sixhand schrieb:


> Hi Stephan,
> wir können uns dann ja um 10.30h am Feuerteich treffen, nur wenn es nicht regnet etc..
> 
> Wir sind dann spätestens 10.40h oben am Eichenhof / Appelbüttel falls noch andere mitfahren mögen.



Komme vielleicht auch mit, kann aber erst morgen früh zu- oder absagen. Seid ihr in jedem Fall um 10:40 Uhr am Eichenhof oder soll ich mich bei dir, Olli, morgen nochmal per Handy melden, ob ich dabei bin?
Guide könnte ich dann übernehmen.


----------



## sixhand (20. Mai 2009)

Hi Sven, ja schön. 10.40h - 10.45h sind wir Eichenhof, wenn wir um 10.30h rum am Feuerteich losfahren. Mobiltelefon habe ich mit, kannst mich gerne anrufen. Wer den Guide macht ist mir ziemlich wurscht! Freue mich, wenn Du mitkommst.
Bis dahin, Oliver


----------



## Flowjunkie (21. Mai 2009)

Ok, Wegbeschreibung ist schwierig, kann ich verstehen. Aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja einen (oder auch zwei) Hügel südlich vom Karlstein nennen, wo es sich lohnt mal hinzufahren, so mit schönen Trails und so. Erkunde halt gerne mal selbst ein paar Strecken. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (21. Mai 2009)

Südlich vom Karlstein / der Rosengartenstraße fährt so gut wie keiner hier. Die üblichen Touren beschränken sich auf Haake/Meyers Park, Appelbütteler Forst und die Fischbeker Heide. Oder anders gesagt, das Gebiet zwischen B73 und Rosengartenstraße, nach Osten bis zur A7, nach Westen bis Neu Wulstorf / dem alten Bundeswehrgelände.

Wenn du ein GPS hast, kannst du dir diverse Touren hier downloaden, ansonsten hilft nur mitfahren.


----------



## LowRider4711 (21. Mai 2009)

war eine geile Tour heute, die Oli rausgesucht hat  Sonnig, trockene Wege und schön zügig gings die Berge rauf und runter. Inklusive spannender Stories über Karl den Großen


----------



## Sanz (24. Mai 2009)

Flowjunkie schrieb:


> Ok, Wegbeschreibung ist schwierig, kann ich verstehen. Aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja einen (oder auch zwei) Hügel südlich vom Karlstein nennen, wo es sich lohnt mal hinzufahren, so mit schönen Trails und so. Erkunde halt gerne mal selbst ein paar Strecken.
> 
> Gruß



Hi, da hat Sven fast recht. Das südliche Waldgebiet vom Karlstein dient lediglich als Verbindungsstück zum Brunsberg oder zum Estetrail mit Start in Bödersheim. Technisch aber ohne jeglichen Anspruch, dennoch gut für G1 Einheiten. 

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Sanz (25. Mai 2009)

So Leut,

wie schaut's diese Woche aus? Mi oder Do?

Gruß
Andre


----------



## John Rico (25. Mai 2009)

Ich wär Mittwoch dabei!


----------



## LowRider4711 (26. Mai 2009)

Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht. Außerdem brennen meine Oberschenkel noch von der Tour am Sonntag


----------



## John Rico (26. Mai 2009)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht. Außerdem brennen meine Oberschenkel noch von der Tour am Sonntag



So schlimm? Dafür hast du dir aber absolut nichts anmerken lassen! 

@Andre:
Was hälst du von morgen, 18 Uhr? Viel früher schaffe ich wohl nicht. Als Startpunkt würde mir die Hasenbucht sehr entgegenkommen, ich würd aber auch zum Eichenhof kommen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Sanz (26. Mai 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> So schlimm? Dafür hast du dir aber absolut nichts anmerken lassen!
> 
> @Andre:
> Was hälst du von morgen, 18 Uhr? Viel früher schaffe ich wohl nicht. Als Startpunkt würde mir die Hasenbucht sehr entgegenkommen, ich würd aber auch zum Eichenhof kommen.
> ...



Ok, ich bin morgen um 18.00 Uhr an der Hasenbucht.

Bis dann
Andre


----------



## NoFunAtAll (27. Mai 2009)

Hi,

bei mir gehts diese Woche leider wieder nicht. Liege krank im Bett.
Bis zum nächsten mal!

schönen Gruß

Fritz


----------



## John Rico (27. Mai 2009)

Sanz schrieb:


> Ok, ich bin morgen um 18.00 Uhr an der Hasenbucht.
> 
> Bis dann
> Andre



Dann bis nachher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LowRider4711 (27. Mai 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Dann bis nachher!


Ich kann leider erst wieder am Freitag fahren  
Wünsche euch aber viel spass heute.


----------



## Sanz (31. Mai 2009)

Hi!
Diesmal schon recht frühzeitig meine Frage: Wie sieht es bei Euch in der kommenden Woche aus? Mi oder Do? Tendentiel  könnte man auch langsam 18.30 Uhr starten. Wir wären so um 21 Uhr wieder am Eichenhof.
Was meint Ihr?

Bis denne 
Andre


----------



## LowRider4711 (31. Mai 2009)

Die kommenden 2 Wochen bin ich Mittwochs verhindert. Meine Stimme bekommt daher der Donnerstag 

Sonnige Grüße


----------



## majas (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo!
Würde mich Eurer Gruppe gerne anschließen! Wo trefft ihr Euch? Parkplatz/ Ehestorfer Weg um 18 Uhr?
MfG Maja


----------



## Sanz (1. Juni 2009)

majas schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Würde mich Eurer Gruppe gerne anschließen! Wo trefft ihr Euch? Parkplatz/ Ehestorfer Weg um 18 Uhr?
> MfG Maja



Bisher waren die Termine flexibel, je nach Wetter meist Mi oder Do. Diese Woche steht der Termin noch zur Diskussion. Morgen sollte er stehen. 

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Sanz (2. Juni 2009)

Sanz schrieb:


> Bisher waren die Termine flexibel, je nach Wetter meist Mi oder Do. Diese Woche steht der Termin noch zur Diskussion. Morgen sollte er stehen.
> 
> Gruß
> Andre



Da es am Donnerstag regnen soll, werde ich Mittwoch um 18:30 vom Parkplatz Eichenhof starten. Wer noch?

Gruß
Andre


----------



## majas (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo Andre,
hab Bock zu fahren, wenn es nicht regnet. Schreibe um 17 Uhr noch mal ne Mail.
MfG Maja


----------



## majas (3. Juni 2009)

Wetter ist zu unbeständig...bis nächste Woche.....fahre diese Woche eh nach Winterberg. 
Have fun,
Maja


----------



## Sanz (3. Juni 2009)

majas schrieb:


> Wetter ist zu unbeständig...bis nächste Woche.....fahre diese Woche eh nach Winterberg.
> Have fun,
> Maja



Hier in Harburg ist es windig und bewölkt mit zeitweise Sonne. Eher kein Regen.

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## majas (3. Juni 2009)

wenn du doch noch fährst schreib mal ne smse an 0179 4267699. brauch ne halbe stunde in die HaBe


----------



## Silvi (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
nachdem mir nach ewigen Zeiten mein Passwort für dieses Forum wieder eingefallen ist , kann ich endlich mal wieder einen Beitrag schreiben!

Da sich Oliver auf blauen Dunst einfach mal zum Treffpunkt begeben hat und keinen antraf, klingelte das Telefon: "Fahrt ihr heute nicht?" So seine Frage. Also fuhren wir zu Dritt verspätet gegen viertel vor Sieben los. Im Gegensatz zu den letzten Tagen war es ziemlich kalt. Also warm strampeln! Insgesamt war es eine zügige Runde, die allerdings nach der Befahrung eines wirklich neuen und sehr schönen Trails, jäh von einem Förster auf seinem Hochsitz unterbrochen wurde. Der befahrene Trail befände sich in einem Wildschutzgebiet und man dürfe hier nicht fahren. Nun kann man sich einer elendig langen Diskussion stellen oder einfach etwas für das Image der MTB'ler tun. Wir haben uns für letzteres enschieden. Wenngleich es mir eigentlich auch nicht in den Kram passte, weil ich eine "anständige" Runde drehen wollte. Insgesamt hat es Spass gemacht.
Also dann, man sieht sich.
Silvi


----------



## Catsoft (4. Juni 2009)

Schade 18:45 hätten wir auch noch geschaft, nachdem wir um 18:05 festgestellte hatten, dass das Wetter doch ganz OK ist.


----------



## Sanz (4. Juni 2009)

Silvi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nachdem mir nach ewigen Zeiten mein Passwort für dieses Forum wieder eingefallen ist , kann ich endlich mal wieder einen Beitrag schreiben!
> 
> Da sich Oliver auf blauen Dunst einfach mal zum Treffpunkt begeben hat und keinen antraf, klingelte das Telefon: "Fahrt ihr heute nicht?" So seine Frage. Also fuhren wir zu Dritt verspätet gegen viertel vor Sieben los. Im Gegensatz zu den letzten Tagen war es ziemlich kalt. Also warm strampeln! Insgesamt war es eine zügige Runde, die allerdings nach der Befahrung eines wirklich neuen und sehr schönen Trails, jäh von einem Förster auf seinem Hochsitz unterbrochen wurde. Der befahrene Trail befände sich in einem Wildschutzgebiet und man dürfe hier nicht fahren. Nun kann man sich einer elendig langen Diskussion stellen oder einfach etwas für das Image der MTB'ler tun. Wir haben uns für letzteres enschieden. Wenngleich es mir eigentlich auch nicht in den Kram passte, weil ich eine "anständige" Runde drehen wollte. Insgesamt hat es Spass gemacht.
> ...



Für die, die es genau wissen wollen:
Der besagte Trail befindet sich nach dem Biest. An der Stelle, wo man eigentlich links in Richtung "langgezogenem Berg" abbiegt sind wir scharf rechts abgebogen. Das Tal in das man hinein fährt soll laut Försterangabe zur Wildüberwachung Videoüberwacht sein 
Er versicherte uns, daß er uns aufgrund des netten Gespräches vom Band löscht.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Sanz (4. Juni 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Schade 18:45 hätten wir auch noch geschaft, nachdem wir um 18:05 festgestellte hatten, dass das Wetter doch ganz OK ist.




Nächste Woche dann Abschlusstraining vor Willingen

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Kono (4. Juni 2009)

Sanz schrieb:


> Das Tal in das man hinein fährt soll laut Försterangabe zur Wildüberwachung Videoüberwacht sein
> Er versicherte uns, daß er uns aufgrund des netten Gespräches vom Band löscht.


Also wenn ich Deiner Wegbeschreibung so im Geiste folge, ist der besagte Trail (dort oben scharf links) ein ganz offizieller Reitweg der auf einer Forstautobahn endet. Da ist aber schon lange kein Gaul mehr runter geritten, weil sich die Viecher in den ausgespülten Rinnen nur die Haxen brechen. Bei dem Gebiet handelt es sich, wenn man es jetzt mal genau nimmt, nicht um ein Wildschutzgebiet (was auch immer das sein soll) sondern um ein Naturschutzgebiet. Das verlassen der Wege ist in öffentlich zugänglichen NSGs ist nunmal nicht erlaubt. Ob ein Reitweg nun eben kein "Weg" in diesem Sinne ist... Wie Silvi schon schrieb, könnte man jetzt endlos diskutieren. Daher finde ich es super wie Ihr die Situation politisch korrekt gemeistert habt. Aber das mit der Videoüberwachung halte ich für Jägerlatein .
Gruß
Kono


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (4. Juni 2009)

Sanz schrieb:


> Nächste Woche dann Abschlusstraining vor Willingen
> 
> Gruß
> Andre




Sozusagen Abschlusstraining fürs Training  Willingen ist ein Trainingsbaustein im 3. Zyklus unserer Transalpvorbereitung. Im Moment liegen wir gefühlt ganz gut, auch wenn der Körper schon ein wenig müde ist.  Nach dem Mara in Schaffhausen liegt dann noch ein wenig Erholung an.


----------



## sixhand (4. Juni 2009)

Nein, nicht "scharf links" sondern rechts wieder runter! Laut dem Förster / Jäger sind hier vereinzelt Kameras mit selbstauslöser gestellt, da sich in diesem Tal vermehrt Rotwild mit Kitz und Waschbären sowie Dachse aufhalten! Diese sollen vor Störungen in der Aufzucht des Nachwuchses geschützt werden, da diese sonst verhungern würden. Also ein stilles  Örtchen quasi für unser heimisches Wild. Desweiteren wird dieses und das dahinterliegende Tal zur beobachtung genutzt. 
Die Aufklärung war human und der Hinweis sich nur auf Wegen die von einem PKW ohne Allrad genutzt werden können zu nutzen, wobei es geduldet wird auch auf anderen Wegen zu fahren, aber bitte nicht im genannten Bereich, ansonsten würden Konsequenzen für den Breitensport im gesamten Forst folgen.
Also bitte beachtet die Hinweise im Harburger/Rosengarten Forst, damit noch lange weiter gefahren werden kann.

Grüße


----------



## Kono (4. Juni 2009)

sixhand schrieb:


> Nein, nicht "scharf links" sondern rechts wieder runter! Laut dem Förster / Jäger sind hier vereinzelt Kameras mit selbstauslöser gestellt...


Ja, sorry, rechts, das andere links . Aber mal kurz nachgefragt: Sollen die Kameras das Wild ablichten, oder potenzielle "Störer" stellen?


----------



## hoedsch (4. Juni 2009)

Am Anfang des Tales (im Norden) steht dort auch ein unleserliches Schild Wildschutzgebiet. Wenn man von Süden reinfährt, ist dort aber nichts beschildert.


----------



## Sanz (4. Juni 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Ja, sorry, rechts, das andere links . Aber mal kurz nachgefragt: Sollen die Kameras das Wild ablichten, oder potenzielle "Störer" stellen?



Eigentlich das Wild, aber laut Förster werden die Sequenzen mit Bewegungsmelder gestartet. Ich denke, daß der Weg zur Zeit noch sehr wenig frequentiert wird und dadurch Störer noch kein Thema sind. Aber ob das so bleibt?

Andre


----------



## Sanz (4. Juni 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Am Anfang des Tales (im Norden) steht dort auch ein unleserliches Schild Wildschutzgebiet. Wenn man von Süden reinfährt, ist dort aber nichts beschildert.



Ganz genau.

Andre


----------



## Sven7181 (4. Juni 2009)

Wer Lust morgen (Freitag) auf eine Runde?

Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel


----------



## pixelquantec (4. Juni 2009)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Wer Lust morgen (Freitag) auf eine Runde?
> 
> Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel


 
Samstag wär besser. Nicht nur weil es morgen wohl den ganzen Tag regnen soll.


----------



## Sven7181 (5. Juni 2009)

wäre mir auch lieber 

aber muß leider auf eine Probefahrt die wohl den ganzen Tag dauert


----------



## Sanz (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo, ich werde tendentiel am Donnerstag fahren. Mal sehen wie das Wetter so mitspielt und vor allem wer noch? Hatte so an 45 km in einem Rutsch gedacht.

Heute war es schön im Wald, nur leicht feucht.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## majas (9. Juni 2009)

Wann wolltest Du am Donnerstag los?
Maja


----------



## LowRider4711 (9. Juni 2009)

bei entsprechender Wetterlage wäre ich nicht abgeneigt


----------



## Silvi (9. Juni 2009)

Sanz schrieb:


> Heute war es schön im Wald, nur leicht feucht.
> 
> Gruß
> Andre



Stimmt, hat wieder Spass gemacht. Und wenn ich mir das Wetter so anschaue, war das eine weise Entscheidung bereits gestern zu fahren....

Silvi


----------



## Sanz (9. Juni 2009)

Ich dachte so an 17.30 bis 18.00 Uhr Start am Eichenhof. Dauer so in etwa 2,5 Stunden. Wer jetzt 45/2,5 rechnet soll nicht zurück schrecken. Wenn es nur 35 km werden ist auch gut, wollen ja nicht übertreiben.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Sven7181 (9. Juni 2009)

jemand morgen mittag Lust auf eine Tour?


----------



## Sanz (10. Juni 2009)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> jemand morgen mittag Lust auf eine Tour?



Leider bin ich heut verhindert.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Catsoft (10. Juni 2009)

Wie, du musst arbeiten?


----------



## Sven7181 (10. Juni 2009)

wo trefft ihr euch morgen den genau? so gut kenn ich mich noch nicht aus 

wen das Wetter so ist wie heut Abend bin ich dabei


Gruß Sven


----------



## LowRider4711 (10. Juni 2009)

Sanz schrieb:


> Ich dachte so an 17.30 bis 18.00 Uhr Start am Eichenhof.



Hallo Andre,

können wir uns auf 1800 Uhr einigen? 1730 schaff ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (10. Juni 2009)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> Hallo Andre,
> 
> können wir uns auf 1800 Uhr einigen? 1730 schaff ich nicht



Alles klar, 18:00 Uhr am Eichenhof. 

@Sven: Der Eichenhof ist in Harburg an der Bremer Staße Ecke Vahrendorfer Stadtweg kurz vor der Grenze zu Niedersachsen direkt am Appelbüttler Forst.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Sanz (11. Juni 2009)

Ich habe gerade noch mal bei wetter.com geschaut.

17,5 mm Niederschlag mit Abends 85% Wahrscheinlichkeit macht mir meine Entscheidung leicht: Ich lasse heute ausfallen.

Euch trotzdem viel Spaß

Nächste Woche gern wieder.

Andre


----------



## LowRider4711 (11. Juni 2009)

ok, dann schwenke ich auch um auf Indoor Aktivitäten  

Bin ab Samstag meine 2-wöchige Dosis Ostsee am konsumieren. Klinke mich also vorerst aus...

bis dann
Stephan


----------



## Catsoft (11. Juni 2009)

Ich geh in den Keller, schauben.....

Bis Willingen!


----------



## NoFunAtAll (14. Juni 2009)

Donnerstag? 





Sanz schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade noch mal bei wetter.com geschaut.
> 
> 17,5 mm Niederschlag mit Abends 85% Wahrscheinlichkeit macht mir meine Entscheidung leicht: Ich lasse heute ausfallen.
> 
> ...


----------



## HamburgerJung82 (15. Juni 2009)

In wieweit ist denn der Forumtitel bei euch Programm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (15. Juni 2009)

HamburgerJung82 schrieb:


> In wieweit ist denn der Forumtitel bei euch Programm?



Wie meinst Du das? Angestrebt sind 2,5 h flüssig ohne große Pausen und vor allem bei Tageslicht. Es wird sportlich gefahren ohne es zu übertreiben.

Andre


----------



## Sanz (15. Juni 2009)

NoFunAtAll schrieb:


> Donnerstag?



Hallo, ich bin leider krank. Hat sich die letzten Tage schon angedeutet.
Mal sehen wie es bis Donnerstag aussieht?

Andre


----------



## NoFunAtAll (15. Juni 2009)

Ja in Ordnung, mir passt sonst auch Freitag. Können es ja auch ruhiger angehen lassen.
Ich wünsch dir ne gute Besserung!


----------



## HamburgerJung82 (15. Juni 2009)

Sanz schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das? Angestrebt sind 2,5 h flüssig ohne große Pausen und vor allem bei Tageslicht. Es wird sportlich gefahren ohne es zu übertreiben.
> 
> Andre


Naja. ich würde es gerne intensiver betreiben. Bin quasi Neuling und kenne eigentlich niemanden der Mountainbiking betreibt und frage deshalb.


----------



## Tracer (23. Juni 2009)

wollte morgen mittwoch ein runde in den habe´s drehen.
Weitere infos: Last minute
also bis morgen!
Willy


----------



## Sanz (23. Juni 2009)

Tracer schrieb:


> wollte morgen mittwoch ein runde in den habe´s drehen.
> Weitere infos: Last minute
> also bis morgen!
> Willy



Hallo Willy,
ich werde kommen. Als Vorraussetzung soll man ein tolles Bike haben, hoffentlich trauen sich da alle

Gruß
Andre


----------



## NoFunAtAll (23. Juni 2009)

Hi,


eieiei 1730!, ich werde es versuchen

Wenn ich nicht da bin, wartet aber nicht auf mich.

schönen Gruß 

Fritz


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (23. Juni 2009)

Wäre gern mitgekommen, arbeite bis um 17:00 Uhr, daher zu früh.

Viel Spass,

Doris


----------



## Sanz (23. Juni 2009)

Iron-Gun-D schrieb:


> Wäre gern mitgekommen, arbeite bis um 17:00 Uhr, daher zu früh.
> 
> Viel Spass,
> 
> Doris



Hi, dann treff Dich mit Fritz etwas später an der KH, der kennt sich aus. Wir treffen uns dann später auf der anderen Seite im Wald. Ihr ruft dann einfach durch wo Ihr seid. Gute Idee oder.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## NoFunAtAll (24. Juni 2009)

Ne Gute Idee, aber ich kenn mich leider kaum aus. Ich fürchte vor sechs schaffe ich es eh nicht und wenn wir euch dann gefunden habe seid ihr schon 1,5h unterwegs. Nächste woche habe ich weniger zu tun auf der arbeit, dann komme ich auch um halb 6 mit.

schönen gruß
fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvi (24. Juni 2009)

Also so wie es bisher aussieht, können Andre und Willy sich die schönsten Trails gegenseitig zeigen....
Ich werde heute das dolce vita bei einem netten Italiener geniessen und bei schönstem Wetter draußen Pasta essen. 

Euch viel Spass, bis demnächst,

Silvi


----------



## Tracer (24. Juni 2009)

So ein misst,  Stau!
Von Quickborn bis zum Elbtunnel!
Andre, es tut mir leid, ich habe es versuch und nur von dem Weg von Norderstedt zur Autobahn hat über 30 Minut. gekostet!!!!


----------



## Sanz (24. Juni 2009)

Tracer schrieb:


> So ein misst,  Stau!
> Von Quickborn bis zum Elbtunnel!
> Andre, es tut mir leid, ich habe es versuch und nur von dem Weg von Norderstedt zur Autobahn hat über 30 Minut. gekostet!!!!



Ich bin auch gerade erst zu Hause. Da ich es nicht mehr rechtzeitig schaffe werde von mir los fahren.

Andre


----------



## NoFunAtAll (24. Juni 2009)

na dann haben ja alle, alles richtig gemacht


----------



## jab (25. Juni 2009)

NoFunAtAll schrieb:


> na dann haben ja alle, alles richtig gemacht



...nur ich habe alles falsch gemacht, denn ich war der Idiot, der sich abgehetzt hat, um rechtzeitig um 17:30 h an der Kärntner Hütte zu sein. Es wäre mal 'ne Idee, anderen Angemeldeten BESCHEID ZU SAGEN WENN MAN EINEN TERMIN, DEN MAN EINSTELLT, NICHT EINHALTEN KANN!

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Tracer (25. Juni 2009)

Jan!!!
Natürlich hätte ich dir Bescheid gesagt.....nur leider habe ich deine Telef.# nicht!
Und seid 2002 war dies der erste Termin, an dem ich nicht gekommen bin!!!
Nächstes mal, wenn wir zusammen fahren, gebe ich ein Gel aus!


----------



## Sanz (26. Juni 2009)

jab schrieb:


> ...nur ich habe alles falsch gemacht, denn ich war der Idiot, der sich abgehetzt hat, um rechtzeitig um 17:30 h an der Kärntner Hütte zu sein. Es wäre mal 'ne Idee, anderen Angemeldeten BESCHEID ZU SAGEN WENN MAN EINEN TERMIN, DEN MAN EINSTELLT, NICHT EINHALTEN KANN!
> 
> Grüße, Jan



Ich habe noch Deine Nummer gesucht, leider vergebens. Na ja, unglücklich aber...Kannst ja noch mal durchgeben.

Bis bald 
Andre


----------



## AndreZ. (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo Andre,

wollte am kommenden Mittwoch mal wieder in Harburg ne Runde trainieren...wie siehts bei dir aus? Haben uns ja nun auch schon länger nicht mehr gesehen.
Ich kann allerdings erst ab 18.00 Uhr starten!
Sonst noch jemand lust auf ne zügige Runde?

MfG
André


----------



## Sanz (28. Juni 2009)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> Hallo Andre,
> 
> wollte am kommenden Mittwoch mal wieder in Harburg ne Runde trainieren...wie siehts bei dir aus? Haben uns ja nun auch schon länger nicht mehr gesehen.
> Ich kann allerdings erst ab 18.00 Uhr starten!
> ...



Hallo Andre,
das können wir mal fix machen. Also Mi 18.00 Uhr. 
Kennst du den Parkplatz am Eichenhof? Wäre der Treffpunkt OK?
Bis dann
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoFunAtAll (28. Juni 2009)

Da möchte ich mich auch einklinken.
Schönen Gruß
Fritz


----------



## LowRider4711 (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo die Andre's,

wie zügig wird es denn? Kann ich mitfahren?

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Sanz (28. Juni 2009)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> Hallo die Andre's,
> 
> wie zügig wird es denn? Kann ich mitfahren?
> 
> ...



Zügig ist natürlich relativ und vor allem davon abhängig welche Runde man fährt. Ich würde mir vorab keine Sorgen machen und einfach mitfahren. Du bist ja Local und kannst dich jederzeit ausklinken falls notwendig. 

Bis Mittwoch
Andre


----------



## AndreZ. (29. Juni 2009)

sag wenn ich falsch liege...der Eichenhof ist Abfahrt Marmstorf und dann rechts runter aus meiner Richtung kommend oder?
Der Treffpunkt ist ok.
Bzgl. des Tempos kann ich nur sagen, dass ich 2 Wochen Antibiotika hinter mir habe und es eher ruhig angehen werde...aber trotzdem zügig irgendwie.
Bis Mittwoch!!!


----------



## LowRider4711 (29. Juni 2009)

ich versuche mich in eurem Windschatten zu halten 

bis Mittwoch dann


----------



## Sanz (29. Juni 2009)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> sag wenn ich falsch liege...der Eichenhof ist Abfahrt Marmstorf und dann rechts runter aus meiner Richtung kommend oder?
> Der Treffpunkt ist ok.
> Bzgl. des Tempos kann ich nur sagen, dass ich 2 Wochen Antibiotika hinter mir habe und es eher ruhig angehen werde...aber trotzdem zügig irgendwie.
> Bis Mittwoch!!!




Ja, da liegst Du richtig. Allerdings habe ich am Rande gehört, daß die Auf- und Abfahrt teilweise gesperrt ist. Mußt noch mal schauen.
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LowRider4711 (29. Juni 2009)

Marmstorf ist nix gesperrt. Ich fahr da täglich rauf und runter (wenn ich nicht gerade 2 Wochen Urlaub habe  )
Falls doch und ich mich irre, eine Abfahrt weiter und Fleestedt runter.


----------



## climb (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Irgendwie wird sich doch auch hier immer Dienstags abends an der KH verabredet.
Hab' ich gehört. Habe aber hier nirgendwo Termine gefunden. 
Weiss da jemand näheres?

Hermann


----------



## LowRider4711 (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo Hermann,

aktuell ist morgen (Mittwoch) 1800 Uhr Treff am Parkplatz vor dem Club Eichenhof an der Bremer Straße.


----------



## Kono (30. Juni 2009)

climb schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Irgendwie wird sich doch auch hier immer Dienstags abends an der KH verabredet.
> Hab' ich gehört. Habe aber hier nirgendwo Termine gefunden.
> ...



Die Dienstagsrunde findest Du in diesen Faden: KLICK HIER
Treffen ist auf dem Parkplatz an der Kärntner Hütte. Abfahrt (!) ist um 18:30 Uhr.
Gruß
Kono


----------



## climb (30. Juni 2009)

Hab Dank!


----------



## NoFunAtAll (30. Juni 2009)

sorry  Leute.
Morgen ist um 1630 ein Meeting angesetzt. Ich schaff es schon wieder nicht *grr*


----------



## AndreZ. (2. Juli 2009)

Na Stephan, wieder fit?
Respekt für dein Durchhaltevermögen von gestern...Chapeux 

Danke Andre für die super Streckenwahl. Fast 3 Stunden Singletrail fahren war wirklich mal wieder ne geile Aktion. 

Vielleicht ja bis zum nächsten mal.

Viele Grüße 

André


----------



## Sanz (2. Juli 2009)

Da kann ich mich anschließen, war sehr nett und sportlich mit Euch

Wenn Stephan erst mal feste Bindung hat...., erstaunlich nach nicht mal einem Jahr MTB Erfahrung.

Gruß
Andre

@Andre: Bis in Allersheim, wir werden nun doch schon am Samstag hinfahren, da tendentiell schon Start um 8:00.


----------



## LowRider4711 (2. Juli 2009)

Danke, fühl mich erstaunlich gut nach 22 Stunden Koma 

Aber danke dass ihr mich mitgeschleift habt. Um bei euch richtig mitzuhalten muss ich wohl noch ein wenig trainieren. 

Bis zum nächsten mal

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## tequesta (6. Juli 2009)

**** Polar CSxxx Trainingscomputer gefunden ***
*Fundort: Südlich der Elbe

Der "Verlierer" möge sich bitte unter Angabe von Modellbeschreibung und genauer eingegrenztem Abwurfort und -datum per PM bei mir melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

